# Anka Umbau zum Angelboot



## guese1 (3. März 2011)

Hallo Ich habe mir ein älteres Boot, ich glaube "Anka" besorgt und möchte dies als Angelboot umbauen.Wenn es fertig ist nehme ich es mit nach Polen und Dort bleibt es am gleichen See der auch nur mit Elektomotor befahren werden darf.Aufs aussehen kommt es mir nicht an ,nur das es dicht ist und
funktionell zm angeln (Stauklappen, Rutenauflagen usw.)
Von Aussen sieht es stabil aus.Es ist auch Farbe drauf.Möchte teilweise schleifen und mit Matten und Epoxi(komme ich günstig dran) ausbessern und verfeinern
Jetzt setze ich erst mal nen paar Bilder rein.


----------



## guese1 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hallo hier die nächsten Bilder gehen wohl immer nur 5 Rein gruß guese1


----------



## guese1 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Und noch 4 Bilder


----------



## BigMacBarsch (3. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

;+  Und was genau willst jetzt wissen?

mfg BMB


----------



## guese1 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Wie baue ich am besten Stauräme ein ,Bug und Heck Sitzfläche ausschneiden und dann mit Klappdeckel? Vielleich mittlere Sitzbank seitlich zum Boden hin zumachen und als Köderfischbecken nutzen.Macht Lattenboden Sinn? Das sind erst die groben Ideen.Womit fange ich als erstes an.gruß


----------



## Sterni01 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Mein Gott, da hast aber auch ne ,,Hure ,, erwischt !|bigeyes
Der Boden bei der Anka ist ziemlich labiel. Einen aus Holz kann ich da nur empfehlen. Ich habe an meiner auch einen stabielen Spiegel (Motorhalterung) angebracht. Harz und Matten kannst du bei dem ,,Mädl,, ja gleich kiloweise verbauen ! 
Eine Fischkiste halte ich für unsinnig, da die Anka zu wenig Tiefgang hat. Da macht sich ein Setzkescher besser.
Mit den Stauräumen(vorn und hinten) ist es so eine Sache. Sie dienen als Auftriebshilfe. Wenn du da Klappen dran machst, säuft sie dir ab, wie ein Stein, wenn sie mal vollläuft.

Ps: Hoffentlich hast du keine schlaflosen Nächte, wenn du die Gute dann allein in Polen zurück läßt ! :q
Am besten ist es wohl, wenn du gleich 2 oder 3 Boote dort läßt !
(dann hast evtl. noch eins, wenn du das nächste mal dort hin fährst) ... :c
PPs: Die Polen haben das Triatlon erfunden !
(Sie laufen zur Schwimmhalle, und kommen mit einem Fahrrad wieder) :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Hechtpaule (3. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hi Guese1,

oh weia, da haste aber einen verlodderten Kahn erwischt (obwohl für dein Vorhaben sicher OK - das Ding klaut bestimmt keiner |supergri) - wie oben schon geschrieben, würde ich das mit den Staufächern auch lassen. Hatte ich bei meinem Anka auch schon 'mal überlegt, aber der Aufwand ist zu groß und die Gefahr, das der ganze Kahn an Stabilität verliert, doch groß. Auch ist die "Unsinkbarkeit" dahin.

Ich habe aber schon umbauten im I-Net gesehen, die einen ordentlichen Eindruck machten - google 'mal und lass dir Bilder vom Anka anzeigen - da sind einige Umbauten zu finden - nur wie die das gemacht haben steht da leider nicht - jedenfalls habe ich nichts in die Richtung gefunden - ob man irgendwelche Zusatzstablilisierungen und irgendwelche Auftriebskörper eingebaut hat ? - keine Ahnung.

Ansonsten gibbet das neue Modell mit Staufächern bei einem Händler in Polen für unter € 1.000,--.

Die Grundsubstanz von deinem Kahn scheint aber noch OK zu sein - mit einigem Einsatz lässt sich daraus sicher wieder ein Schmuckstück machen - nur ob du dir das antun willst musste selbst wissen.

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## kgbbg (3. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Wenn das Boot von oben mit einer Persenning abgedeckt ist, wird es wohl so schnell nicht vollaufen. Ich habe damals die Staukästen hinten von oben aufgeschnitten, (Stichsäge) damit ich den Tank reinstellen konnte. Leisten drunter geschraubt, Scharniere , und schon ist ein aufklappbarer Stauraum entstanden, der allerhand aufnehmen kann.
Dasselbe habe ich vorne getan, nur die Öffnung von vorne auch reingeschnitten. So konnte ich viel Zeug, wie Anker, Seile u.a. aus dem unmittelbaren Weg räumen. Bodenbretter solltest Du auf jeden Fall einlegen bei dieser Bauart - oder alles mit Hartschaum auslegen und mit Kunstharz 4 mm übergießen oder auflaminieren. Die Variante Bretter ist aber die einfache.
Man kann schon eine Menge daraus machen, wenn man nur will.


----------



## Hechtpaule (3. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*



> Ich habe damals die Staukästen hinten von oben aufgeschnitten, (Stichsäge) damit ich den Tank reinstellen konnte. Leisten drunter geschraubt, Scharniere , und schon ist ein aufklappbarer Stauraum entstanden, der allerhand aufnehmen kann.


 
Hallo - das hört sich ja gut an - hast du evtl. Bilder von den Staukästen ?

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## MRANIG6 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

|wavey:Oh-je da hast Du dir ja etwas vorgenommen,...
Ich habe mir auch ein Boot (Anka4) zugelegt (Kostenpunkt knappe 500)was auch noch eine Schönheitskur braucht, allerdings ist bei mir der Bootskörper noch gut in schuß, was da heißt, das ich nur Schleifen und Lacken brauche, ansonsten nur noch kleine extras anbauen werde, die da sind mind. 4 Klampen, Rutenhaler, neuer Achternspiegel, Festmachösen vorne/hinten, und auf der vorderen und hinteren Sitzfläche kommt graues Linolium in Noppendesign draufgeklebt zwecks Rutschfestigkeit.Ruderdollen werden ersetzt und die Ruder sowie die Einlegeböden aufgearbeitet.Stauraum für kleinigkeiten schaffe ich mir unter der Sitzbank.
Mal schauen wie lang ich brauche.
Bilder vom Beginn bis Fertigstellung folgen .
Gruß#h


----------



## guese1 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hallo wegen der Sinkbarkeit sehe ich wegen der Staukästen kein Problem
1. Hat das Boot einen doppelten Boden,wenn ich den unten an den Staukästen abdichte bleibt der Auftrieb vom Boden
2. Liegt das Boot nur im Wasser wenn ich Dort bin und kann
die Deckel bei Regen (falls ich die nicht sogar dicht bekomme) abdecken. 
3. Steht das Boot sonst im trockenem
4. Wegen der Sinkbarkeit.Habe das gleiche mit einem Boot das nur einen einwandigen Boden hat gemacht,war auch kein
Problem,ausserdem steht das Boot,wenn es im Wasser ist an
einem flachen Sandufer und wenn mal ein bisschen Wasser drin ist kommt es eben raus und bei Dauerregen fahre ich eh nicht.gruß


----------



## guese1 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hallo Wie ist es wenn ich den doppelten Boden komplett mit 2k-Pu Schaum ausfülle,habe ich genug von.Würde das folgendermassen machen:Oben einige ca.10mm Löcher reinbohren sodas genug Stellen sind um den ganzen Boden auszuschäumen dann wüde ich den Innenboden anschleifen ,laminieren das die Löcher wieder verschlossen werden dann die ganze Fläche mit Epoxi egalisieren und mit
groben Quarssand einstreuen um die Rutschgefahr zu verhindern.Das verfahren mit dem Epoxi wende ich oft bei Industrieböden an müsste doch beim Bootsboden genauso funktionieren.Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Lurchi (3. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Anka`s sind einschalig !!! Das mit dem Löcher bohren würde ich lassen !! :q Nur der Kiel ist hohl und könnte theoretisch ausgegossen werden. Das mit dem Schaum würde ich lassen weil er doch mit der Zeit Wasser aufnimmt und schlecht wieder abgibt. 
Wie schon empfohlen die Mittelsitzbank als Staukasten ausbauen oder halt wenn du unbedingt die Bug und Hecksektion als Staukasten ausbauen willst Trennwände einziehen um noch etwas Auftriebsvolumen als Reserve zu haben.

MfG Lurchi (ebenfalls "Ankaeigner" |rolleyes)


----------



## Potti87 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

hab bei mir hinten den Heckkasten komplett rausgenommen da er undicht und total vergammelt war, hab ne sitzbank drübergesetz und war wieder stabil, bin damit auch schon gefahren. 5PS Tohatsu 2Takt :vik:


----------



## Potti87 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

2K PU-Schaum ist offenporig, das bedeutet er ist stark saugend = gewicht erhöht sich enorm ( Unsinkbarkeit hat sich erledigt). Wasser im Schaum ist begünstigent für Osmose.
Glasfasergewebe mit Polyesterharz wurde für den Typ Anka verwendet. wenn nun das angestaute Wasser in die mehrfach verklebte Schale der Anker eindringt, entstehen kleine Blasen die sich weiter ausbreiten können und somit dazu führen das sich die einzelnen verklebten Lagen der Schale von einander Lösen = die Schale der Anker wird weich und instabil. Osmose geschädigte Glasfasergewebe haben einen stark nach Essig riechenden Geruch.


----------



## Potti87 (3. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

http://www.wilfried-erdmann.de/seemann/tip45_osmose.htm

hier nochmal ein Link zur genauen Erklären.

Bin auch nur ein Laie in dem Gebiet

hier ein Link zur Reparatur:

http://www.lange-ritter.de/downloads/Anleitung_Bootsreparatur_08.pdf

musste evtl. hochscrollen um zum anfang zu gelangen


----------



## guese1 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hallo Potti Gute Tipps
Mit dem Schaum werde ich wohl lassen .Wie hast Du den Lattenboden gemacht?Liegen die unteren Querlatten einfach
nur auf dem Boden oder hast Du die angepasst der Boden ist ja nicht ganz eben und dann liegen die Latten nur auf mehreren Punkten die dann bei Gewicht mehr belastet werden. Was nimmst Du im Bug als Abdeckung für den Staukasten.Ich würde das ausgeschnittene Stück nehmen
etwas verkleinern am Bootsteil von unten Holzleiste als Auflage für die Klappe verkleben und schrauben.Vielleicht noch dünnes wasserfestes Dichtband einkleben.Das gleiche
habe ich auch am Heck vor (Für Batterie Anker ect.)Was hälts Du davon?


----------



## Lurchi (4. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

@guese1

Mal über sowas nachgedacht ? Hab die auch schon mal irgendwo mit Schloss gesehen !

http://www.awn.de/Technik/Ausruestu...astimo+Staukasten.html?searchparam=staukasten


----------



## moborie (4. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*



Lurchi schrieb:


> @guese1
> 
> Mal über sowas nachgedacht ? Hab die auch schon mal irgendwo mit Schloss gesehen !
> 
> http://www.awn.de/Technik/Ausruestu...astimo+Staukasten.html?searchparam=staukasten


 
Ich würde abraten,ein Staufach zu verschließen-das suggeriert potentiellen Dieben nur,daß sich was wertvolles drin befindet!Fazit:  die brechen´s auf #d


----------



## Sterni01 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Den vorderen Teil (Sitzfläche) würde ich so lassen, wie er ist. Da der dortige Stauraum nicht all zu groß ist. Der Weg zum Motor wäre so wieso zu lang. Kabel würde dann auch noch im Boot rumliegen.
Achtern habe ich auch aufgesägt und einen Deckel drauf getan. Allerdings ohne Schaniere. Habe ins Heck 2 Bolzen eingeschraubt, die nach innen reinragen. Darunter ist der Deckel eingefügt. Werd mal Bilder machen, zur Besseren Verständnis.
So kann ich die Abdeckung auch bei angebauten Motoren entfernen.


----------



## Potti87 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

@guese1

Hier maln Paar Bilder um dir Mut zu machen bei deinem Vorhaben!|supergri

ein kleiner Baubericht zu den Bodenbretter kommt den

Also das war die Hure wo ich sie gekauft habe:


----------



## guese1 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hallo 
Dagegen ist meins ja ein Vorführboot das soll ich dann wohl hinkriegen.Jetzt schaue ich erst mal was für ein Anstrich bei mir drauf ist.Ein mir bekannter Bootsbauer gab mir den Tip.Nimm Verdünnung oder Azeton wenn am Lappen keine Verfärbung kommt ist es 2k-Lack und den bräuchte ich dann nur anschleifen und Epoxi kein Problem,wenn der Lappen sich verfärbt ist es nicht so gut.bis bald


----------



## Potti87 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

aber unbedingt beachten 1K auf 2K funktioniert umgekehrt aber nicht
da sonst das im 2K Lack enthaltene Lösungsmittel den 1K Lack anlöst


----------



## Potti87 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

So hier mal ein Paar Bilder von der Konstruktion der Bodenbretter

Material: Fichte/Tanne (sehr günstig) sägerau reicht vollkommen
            80x22mm

wenn du die möglichkeit hast einen Holz- oder Baustoffhandel in der Nähe zu haben, frag mal nach Restholz oder Abschnitte.
So hab ich mir das Material für Sitzbänke und Bodenbretter besorgt.
Kostenpunkt war ein Paket Kaffe|supergri

So nun zu den Bodenbrettern, hab se dir mal von allen Seiten fotografiert.
Denke mal die Konstruktion is gut zu erkennen.

ich mach dir mal ne Skizze wegen den Maßen


----------



## Potti87 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Und so siehts jetz aus wo es fast fertig ist


----------



## Sterni01 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Bin mal auf deinen Deckel gespannt !


----------



## Alex.k (4. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Ich finde es sieht gut aus Potti. Die Bodenroste sind etwas schief, ansonsten TOP. Kannst ja rutschfeste Matte anbringen...


----------



## ffm6 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hallo,
ist fast fertig, mit Dach nur der Anstrich könnte neue Farbe sehen. Ist vielleicht weniger Arbeit notwendig,
der Motor ist neu 4 PS.
Muß es verkaufen da mein Job meine Zeit braucht, leider.:c
Gruß Frank


----------



## Lurchi (5. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

@Potti

Aber mit der "Unsinkbarkeit" ist vorbei, das ding geht ab wie die Kursk wenns mal eng wird !  Evtl. unter die Sitzbänke Styrodurblöcke "tackern" !? 
Ansonsten siehts janz jut aus


----------



## Potti87 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

hab mir schon überlegt, leere Kanister mit einzubauen
die Standardkanister bwerden ja wohl reichen oder?


----------



## Sterni01 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

ffm6,
Von weitem sieht die Schüssel ja gut aus. 
Was  ir zu denken gibt, ist die Kopflastigkeit !
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, daß das Teil im Wind ganz schön schaukelt ???


----------



## guese1 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hallo
Wieso meinst Du Kopflastik? Hinten zu wenig Gewicht? Ich möchte bei meinem Heck ein Staufach mittig einbauen an den
Seiten mache ich es dann zu ,vielleicht vorher noch zur Sicherheit Styroporklötze rein.Wenn ich da dann meine 100AH Batterie für den Elektromotor reinstelle dürfte es doch wohl nicht Kopflastig sein.Gruß guese1


----------



## Sterni01 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Der Kopf ist OBEN, nicht hinten !
Der Aufbau verlegt den Schwerpunkt nach oben !
Dadurch ,,wackelt,, das Boot auf dem Wasser....

Deine Styroporklötze nutzen dir nur wenig. Was willst du denn überhaupt verstauen ? Anker, Seil, Schöpfbecher...mehr fällt mir nicht ein. Das passt doch alles dann hinten rein !
Die Batterie habe ich unter der hinteren Sitzbank, welche ich vor den hinteren Kasten gebaut habe.#6


----------



## guese1 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hallo Mit Kopflastig habe ich jetzt gescheckt,hatte Denkfehler.Bei meinem alten Boot (nur 3,30m) habe ich einen Abdeckung reingeschnitten und den Stauraum für Batterie Anker und Kleidung die nicht nass werden soll genutzt .Dann alles als Sitzfläche genommen.Aber die Sitzfläche davor zu machen wie Du ist bestimmt auch gut Sitz man nicht ganz hinten.


----------



## Potti87 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

welche gegebenheiten müssen denn aufeinander Treffen um ne Anka zu versenken? 
hm


----------



## heinmama (5. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hallo,

also wenn man unter den Sitzbänken von Potti´s Boot leere Kanister montiert ist das Ding wieder unsinkbar. man muß bloß die Sitzbänke fest montieren, da ansonsten im Fall eines Untergangs die Sitzbänke mit den Kanistern oben bleiben und der Rumpf versinkt.

Bei Kanus macht man das auch so. Alte Holzsegelboote aus den Siebzigern haben unter dem Deck einen Schlauch in dem Luft eingepumpt wird, so schwimmen diese Boote nach dem Kentern und können wieder auf gerichtet werden.

Das größte Problem was man hat, wenn keine Lufttanks im Boot enthalten sind, ist das Vollaufen bei Regen. Dann kann man das Seil noch sehen und der Rest liegt auf Grund. Äußerst unangenehm im Frühjahr und im Herbst wenn noch kalte Wassertemperaturen herschen.  

Ich denke das hinten zwei Kanister a 10l, in der Mitte 2kanister unter der Sitzbank und vorne einer reicht um dem Boot Notauftrieb zu verleihen. (Essigkanister kann man zumeist kostenlos bei den Restaurants ergattern).


Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Pikefood (5. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*



Potti87 schrieb:


> ich mach dir mal ne Skizze wegen den Maßen



Moin,

bin seit kurzem wieder "Deutscher" und habe natürlich direkt meine Anka aus dem Lagerraum geholt. Leider haben die Böden enorm gelitten und ich habe mich dazu entschieden neue zu bauen...

Wäre daher ebenfalls an den Maßen interessiert. Meinen Böden entlocke ich außer einem schönen Kaminfeuerchen nichts mehr .


Grüße


----------



## guese1 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Habe heute am Heck die Flex genommen und oben den Kasten aufgeflext.pu-Schaum drunter nicht ganz trocken.Nun überlege ich ob ich nur den Schaum entferne,weil nasser Schaum muss e weg oder das ganze Teil ausflexe und was anderes dran baue.Morgen kommt ein Bekannter vorbei der seit ca.20 Jahren Segelboote wartet,umbaut und restauriert.
bin mal gespannt was der mir rät wenn er das Ruderboot sieht.gruß


----------



## guese1 (7. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

So
Jetzt hat sich mein Experte die alte Anka angeschaut Seine Tipps:
Aussen: Schleifen ,grössere Macken mit Epoxispachte ausbessern  dann mit Gelshield 200  Schlussanstrich

Innen:
Der Boden:
Keine Lattenroste,den Boden verstärken da er sehr instabil ist wie folgt:
Boden und Innenseiten mit Flex anschleifen 
1. Lage 350g Glasmatten
2.Lage Roving
3.Lage 350g Glasmatten
4.Lage Roving
5.Lage 350g Glasmatten
Alles nass in nass
Zum Schluss Uv-beständigen Endanstrich 

Nun Staukasten Hinten
Habe Ihn aufgeschnitten und der Pu-Klotz darin ist feucht.
Alles raus,Sperrholzplatte auf die Sitzfläche befestigen dann
Loch für die Abdeckung reinschneiden Abdeckung konstruieren und fertig


----------



## The fishwhisperer (9. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hi,

ich hätte da auch ein mal eine Frage. Ich bin am überlegen ob ich mein Boot mit Bootslack streiche oder ob ich es mit farbigen Epox-Harz streichen soll. Was meint ihr.


----------



## guese1 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hallo
Habe am Heck den Kasten jetzt grob rausgeschnitten und den Pu-Schaum entfernt war etwas klamm.Innen ist eine Spiegelverstärkung aus Holz feucht und marode, wir ersetzt.Habe mir überlegt:Staukasten Hinten weglassen nur am Heck Ablage ca25cm breit aus Sperrholz anbauen und zu den Seiten mit Sikaflex abdichten,kann man dann Batterie und Anker drunterlegen.ca. 30 cm Platz lassen und ne 2. Sitzbank einbauen,ist ne Abkantung am GFK braucht man nur drauflegen und wenn nötig anschrauben.In den Kasten am Bug schneide ich eine Öffnung Deckel drauf
dann habe ich nen kleinen Stauraum für Klamotten die bei Regen nicht nass werden.gruß


----------



## The fishwhisperer (10. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hi Detlev,

ich hätte mal eine Frage zu deinen Boot. Wie hast du das gemacht mit dem Angelstuhl auf dem Boot???. 
Ich möchte gern zwei Stühle draufbauen. Bin am überlegen ob ich eine Platte auf den Boden befestige mit einer Hülse und dann den Stuhl draufstelle.


----------



## guese1 (10. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hallo der Angelstuhl steht nur lose drauf werde Ihn aber wohl auf der Sitzfläche montieren vielleicht mit 2 Schienen dann kann man den seitlich verschieben (Ist ein Drehstuhl,komplett um eigene Achse) auf den Boden ist wohl zuviel Wickel mit der Stabilität gruß


----------



## Pikefood (13. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Moin, 

ich hab das Wochenende damit verbracht neue Böden zu basteln. Dabei habe ich den vorderen, sowie den hinteren, direkt 2x gebaut...Der "zweite" ist jeweils robuster und bekommt je 1 Halterungen für Drehstühle. So kann ich schnell wechseln wenn ich statt zum Vertikalangeln Spinnen gehe. Da benötige ich in der Regel keinen Stuhl....fertig.

Fakt ist, wer die Böden fertig kauft (Ebay oder Ebay Kleinanzeigen) zahlt 110€ für Anmachholz. Wer nen Elektrohobel und ne gute Handkreissäge hat spart nicht nur Geld, sondern bekommt auch hochwertigeres Holz für sein Boot.

Und Spaß machts auch noch.



Grüße


----------



## guese1 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hallo Habe jetzt am Bug den Kasten aufgeschnitten auch nasser Schaum drinn.Hab dann den ganzen Kasten wie Hinten ausgeflext.Nur ist der ganze Rumpf nun noch labbriger.Wie bekomme ich da am einfachsten wieder etwas Stabilität rein?Möchte auch am Bug  einen Staukasten einbauen.Wie gehe ich da vor, muss ja irgenwie seitliche Auflagen die auch stabil sind als Unterkonstruktion für den halt des Staukastens haben. gruß


----------



## Lurchi (20. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Tja die "Kästen hatten nicht nur die Funktion für den Auftrieb sondern auch für die Stabilität |rolleyes Frage mich gerade warum du die ganz rausgerissen hast ? Die Querwände die für die Stabilität sorgen, müssen irgendwie wieder rein.  Normalerweise ist in der Mitte ne Sitzbank auf der oberen Kante angeschraubt die ebenfalls zur Stabilisierung der Wände beiträgt. Wenn das alles fehlt wirds freilich instabil. 
Man sollte sich immer vor Augen halten das die ANKA´s 
extrem einfache aber gebrauchstaugliche Boote des "Ostens" (auch wenn ich den Begriff nicht mag) waren und die Devise war nun mal mit wenig Aufwand/Material den max. Nutzen zu erbringen.  
Evtl. reicht es wenn du hinten und vorn die ehemaligen Sitzflächen nachbaust und auf Höhe der Kante stabil befestigst. 

MfG Lurchi (Anka-Besitzer) #h


----------



## Potti87 (21. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

hier die versprochenen Maße für die Anka ohne Heckkasten
wer den Hechkasten noch drinne hat mus einfach nur zurückrechnen und auf 3 teile aufteilen

irgendwie krieg ichs nich vergrößert;+

kann mir jemand tipps geben


----------



## ToxicToolz (22. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Danke Potti, kann leider die Angaben nicht lesen, dat is echt sehr klein. Schade, aber trotzdem Danke....

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Potti87 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

ich werds noch richten, ich machs nochmal neu


----------



## MRANIG6 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

#h
ja, endlich geschafft mein Anka4, 
ein paar Sachen müssen noch gemacht werden, wie die Sitzbank tauschen, oder wenigstens nochmals glatt schleifen, momentan gleicht diese ehr ein "Reibebrett", dann noch Heckspiegel, Klampen, und ein neuer Einlegeboden.
Und nicht zu vergessen, Staufächer, mal schauen was ich da so mache,...:m











ja, also soweit so gut,...
Grüße alle _*Anka-Fans*_, achja ein Name muß ich auch noch finden,....​ 
|wavey:​


----------



## ToxicToolz (22. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Jo, genua dat selbe Ding (wusste nich dat man dazu ANKA 4 sagt) habe ich auch grad neu aufgebaut. Schleifen, Spachteln, nochmal schleifen....ect. 

Hat heute seine erste Lackschicht bekommen.... Gelb 109...

Boden, Sitzbrett, Bootsrutenhalter bekommt dat feine Stück och noch. Muss nur noch alles nach und nach besorgen...

Viel Spass euch ANKAbauern, man kann sich ja austauschen 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## ToxicToolz (22. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hier mal kurz paar Bilder nach dem Lacken ...





























Gruß Toxe


----------



## guese1 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hallo hast u auch Bilder  wie das momentan von Innen aussieht?


----------



## MRANIG6 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

_#h,... ja finde ich Gut, Erfahrungen, Tips und Tricks austauschen, wo wir schon dabei sind, die Farbe ist echt der HAMMER, von welcher Firma ist der und ist es 1K od. 2K-Lack?_
_Ja heiden Arbeit, aber es Lohnt!!! Anka-"Goldstaub des Ostens"_
_|wavey:_



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Jo, genua dat selbe Ding (wusste nich dat man dazu ANKA 4 sagt) habe ich auch grad neu aufgebaut. Schleifen, Spachteln, nochmal schleifen....ect.
> 
> Hat heute seine erste Lackschicht bekommen.... Gelb 109...
> 
> ...


----------



## kaizr (22. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hast Du das Boot mit der Rolle, dem Pinsel oder aber richtig mit Pistole lackiert?

MfG Fabian


----------



## ToxicToolz (22. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*



guese1 schrieb:


> Hallo hast u auch Bilder  wie das momentan von Innen aussieht?



Ja, die Bilder kann ich morgen gern mal reinhauen, bin jetzt nur kurz im Board, sorry....



MRANIG6 schrieb:


> _wo wir schon dabei sind, die Farbe ist echt der HAMMER, von welcher Firma ist der und ist es 1K od. 2K-Lack?_



1K Lack ist es, Firma schau ich morgen mal nach, gebe dann Bescheid....



kaizr schrieb:


> Hast Du das Boot mit der Rolle, dem Pinsel oder aber richtig mit Pistole lackiert?




Ist mit Schaumstoff(lack)rolle lackiert, also feinste Handarbeit 

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Pikefood (23. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Ich wünsche Dir "Glück" mit dem 1K Lack ...du wirst es brauchen.


Grüße


----------



## ToxicToolz (24. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*



MRANIG6 schrieb:


> _#h,... die Farbe ist echt der HAMMER, von welcher Firma ist der und ist es 1K od. 2K-Lack?_




Gestern gab es die dritte Lackierung und da hab ich nochmal nachgeschaut auf den Töpfen. Also is von "INTERNATIONAL" , 101 Polyurethane, 1K Lack, Farbton gelb 109.


@PIKEFOOD, was ist bitte Falsch an 1K Lack auf nen ANKA


Gruß Toxe


----------



## MRANIG6 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

:m,... ja Danke ersteinmal, also weiterhin gutes gelingen.



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Gestern gab es die dritte Lackierung und da hab ich nochmal nachgeschaut auf den Töpfen. Also is von "INTERNATIONAL" , 101 Polyurethane, 1K Lack, Farbton gelb 109.
> 
> 
> @PIKEFOOD, was ist bitte Falsch an 1K Lack auf nen ANKA
> ...


----------



## andi72 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*



> ja, also soweit so gut,...
> Grüße alle _*Anka-Fans*_, achja ein Name muß ich auch noch finden,....​
> |wavey:​


namen für schiffe gibts doch genug , 
meins (auch ne anka) wird AURIGA heißen 
,und da gibst ja noch die sulaco, nostromo, narzissus, 
die betty, und normale kinder / mädchennamen - das kann ja jeder ...

andi


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (24. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Bootsnamen findet ihr hier ganz viele :m

http://www.bootsbeschrifter.de/bootsnamen-schiffsnamen-yachtnamen #h


----------



## Pikefood (25. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Warte mal ne Weile und schau Dir dann das Unterschiff an. 1K Lack schützt nicht im geringsten vor Osmose und hält zudem schlecht auf dem hoffentlich noch vorhandenen 2K Untergrund.

Will deine Arbeit nicht madig machen, ist halt nich die beste Wahl .


----------



## ToxicToolz (25. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

@PikeFood, in erster Linie ging es mir um die Zähelastität, der bei 1K besser ist als bei 2K. Dazu kommt noch das der Kahn kein Wasserlieger ist, nach dem Angeln kommt det wieder in meine Garage. Um den Untergrund mach Dir mal keine Sorgen, da wurde auf alles geachtet. Und der Bootsbaumeister der mir mit Rat zur Seite steht kann seine Empfehlungen auch ruhigen Gewissens vertreten denke ich. 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## MRANIG6 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

:mhi,...
wenn ich es richtig verstehe geht es nicht darum ob 1K od. 2K-Lack gegen "Osmose" schützt sondern ehr allgemein zum Lack, das man bestimmte dinge beachten soll, denke ich ist schon klar, das Unterschiff bzw, alles unter der Wasserlinie sollte dann schon mit Antifouling gestrichen sein um dies zu verhindern. Bei richtiger vorarbeit und identifizierung des "Altlackes"also auch kein Problem. 2K-Lack schützt auch nicht, wie gesagt da muß mann schon den "Antifouling" streichen. 2K beschreibt nur die zusammensetzung, Lack und Härter, Zweikomponentenlack,...Es gibt allerdings Lacke die auch schon "Antifouling" mit drin haben, das die dann nicht unbedingt den Erfolg versprechen, glaub ich auch.
Gruß|wavey:




Pikefood schrieb:


> Warte mal ne Weile und schau Dir dann das Unterschiff an. 1K Lack schützt nicht im geringsten vor Osmose und hält zudem schlecht auf dem hoffentlich noch vorhandenen 2K Untergrund.
> 
> Will deine Arbeit nicht madig machen, ist halt nich die beste Wahl .


----------



## kaizr (25. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Antifouling bei Garagenaufbewahrung ist absoluter Schwachsinn.

Du hast alles richtig gemacht. Dein Lack ist auch nicht so umweltbelastend wie das "Antifouling". Bei wenigen Tagen im Wasser bilden sich da eh keine Rückstände. Wenn Du Dein Boot dann noch nach dem Gebrauch abspülst ist es eh kein Problem mehr.


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (25. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

hi hab mal hier eine frage bei mein anka ist vorne im innenbereich ein rundes loch IN DER MITTE #c wozu ist das gut ;+ kann ich das einfach zu machen #coder muss das auf bleiben ;+​


----------



## Zapper75 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

So pauschal, ohne es gesehen zu haben würde ich darauf tippen, das du in das Loch einen Mast stecken kannst um damit zu segeln. Wenn dem so ist und Du nicht segeln willst, kannst Du das natürlich dicht machen.

Petri
Zapper


----------



## ToxicToolz (25. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Kann sein das Dein Vorbesitzer das gebohrt hat um evtl. eingelaufenes Wasser aus dem Kiel ablassen zu können. Muss Zapper aber Recht geben, nen Bild wäre Klasse, dann hat man es mal gesehen.

Gruß Toxe


----------



## MRANIG6 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

ähnlich dem?
:m




wenn, dann ist es um das eventuell Eindringendes Wasser abzulassen. Zumindest wurde mir dies so gesagt. Sprich wenn einmal ein Riss im Kasten ist, kann man dadurch das Wasser ablassen, habe dies hinten und vorne.

Gruß#h





Jerkbaitbauer schrieb:


> hi hab mal hier eine frage bei mein anka ist vorne im innenbereich ein rundes loch IN DER MITTE #c wozu ist das gut ;+ kann ich das einfach zu machen #coder muss das auf bleiben ;+​


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (25. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

loch war vorne im boden in der mitte,hab es ebend dicht gemacht,war wohl fürs wasser ablassen gedacht 
hier mal ein bild #h


----------



## MRANIG6 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

hi, nochmal etwas zu deinem Loch was du inzwischen zugemacht hast, ist auch ganz richtig so, wie ich rausgefunden habe stammt das Loch von der Herstellung noch, das Boot wird ja in einer Form Laminiert und um dies dann leichter raus zubekommen hat die Form bzw meißt daß Boot auch noch solches, an dem ist ein Druckluftanschluß angelegt um das Boot von der Form zu trennen, ich denke davon könnte es stammen.



Jerkbaitbauer schrieb:


> loch war vorne im boden in der mitte,hab es ebend dicht gemacht,war wohl fürs wasser ablassen gedacht
> hier mal ein bild #h


----------



## MRANIG6 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

#h,...darf ich mal fragen was du bei deinem Anka vorn, bestimmt auch hinten auf dem Kasten drauf hast, am Bug das grünliche? und wie, womit du es geklebt hast wenn das so ist?
Gruß



Jerkbaitbauer schrieb:


> loch war vorne im boden in der mitte,hab es ebend dicht gemacht,war wohl fürs wasser ablassen gedacht
> hier mal ein bild #h


----------



## Jerkbaitbauer (27. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

vorne und hinten,die sitzflächen sind gestrichen,und nich beklebt mit folie sondern mit der farbe die ich vom aussenanstrich übrig hatte #h


----------



## MRANIG6 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

ja gut, naja sieht aus als ob was darauf geklebt ist, ich habe nehmlich vor diesen Teil mit PVC Bodenbelag in dieser Art zu bekleben
:m
	

		
			
		

		
	



 weiß nur noch nicht welchen kleber ich da nehme.




Jerkbaitbauer schrieb:


> vorne und hinten,die sitzflächen sind gestrichen,und nich beklebt mit folie sondern mit der farbe die ich vom aussenanstrich übrig hatte #h


----------



## ToxicToolz (27. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Ohhh Ohhh PVC Belag, dann noch die dunkle Farbe, biste da sicher ??? Nich das Du Dir im Sommer den Arxxx kochst wenn Du Dich da mal hinsetzen willst......

Gruß Toxe


----------



## MRANIG6 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

ist nur das Bsp. für das Muster, bei der Farbe habe ich ehr dann Grau in betracht bezogen.
:m
	

		
			
		

		
	






ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Ohhh Ohhh PVC Belag, dann noch die dunkle Farbe, biste da sicher ??? Nich das Du Dir im Sommer den Arxxx kochst wenn Du Dich da mal hinsetzen willst......
> 
> Gruß Toxe


----------



## ToxicToolz (28. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Okay, nun EndSpurt bei meinem Wasserfahrzeug, dazu ne Frage.

Welches Holz für den Boden sollte man nutzen. Hatte eigendlich Douglasie (Baumarkt) im Auge, allerdings is mir das auf den ersten Blick zu teuer. 

Das Holz sollte "leicht" sein und gegen Wasser und Witterung beständig sein...also nich umgehend aufdunsen..Ahja und nich zu teuer...Evtl. bei der Grenze 50€ für den ganzen Boden.... Arbeiten, wie Schleifen, lasieren ect. nehm ich gern in Kauf ....

Jemand nen Tip ???


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Doc Plato (28. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Das Holz sollte "leicht" sein und gegen Wasser und Witterung beständig sein...also nich umgehend aufdunsen..
> Jemand nen Tip ???
> 
> 
> Gruß Toxe




Mahlzeit 


Douglasie :m

LG |wavey:


----------



## ToxicToolz (28. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Mahlzeit
> 
> 
> Douglasie :m
> ...




Jooo  es scheint als müsste ick die ca 100 Klöten auf´n Tisch packen, aber evt. gibt es ja AusweichHolz..... 


Man ey, 100 Klöten für nen Boden der nur belatscht wird is schon fett, aber wenn es nichts anderes gibt, dann wird es wohl so kommen....Ick lausche 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Doc Plato (28. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Ja sind hundert Klöten ne Menge, muss man ja auch erstmal zusammen bekommen  Aber die Investition lohnt sich!  

Ich hatte auf meinem ehemaligen 110er Defender nen Dachgarten der mit Douglasie beplankt war. Der Dachträger war permanent montiert und das Holz ist echt super. Alternativ fallen mir Eisenbahnbohlen ein. 

LG

Doc


----------



## ToxicToolz (28. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Eisenbahnbohlen, Klasse, hab ick zumindest nen Grund (vor der Frau) wieder in de Luftpumpenbude gehen zu können. Neee... Sag mal wat zu Lärche (aus dem Kern) ???? Meinste dat wäre ne Option ????


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Doc Plato (28. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Uuuuuuh, mit Lärche kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus. Habe da keine Erfahrungswerte und kann Dir da auch nicht mehr wie Google oder so zu sagen.


----------



## Gemini (28. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Bin gerade dabei meine Terrasse neu zu belegen, waren am 
Wochenende Holz kaufen, 40qm Douglasie... 

Douglasie ist bei Obi im Angebot (9,79€/3m),  schöner und haltbarer wäre Bangkirai, 
wird dann aber noch schwerer (und teurer).


----------



## Hechtpaule (28. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hi,

ich habe in meinem Anka einen Holzboden (3-teilig) aus Fichte. Den Kahn habe ich nun schon ein paar Jahre und der Boden ist noch wie neu. Im Winter lagere ich den Boden in der Garage. Als ich den Kahn gekauft habe, war der Boden relativ neu. Ich habe diesen komplett abgeschliffen und 3 x mit klarem Bootslack (Baumarkt) lackiert. Das Zeug ist sehr strapazierfähig und düfte sicher noch ein paar Jahre halten, bis ich's erneuern muss (den Lack, nicht den Boden).

Ich muss allerdings dazusagen, dass mein Kahn eine Plane hat, der Boden also nach'm Regen nicht längere Zeit im Nassen liegt.

Bilder kann ich gerne machen, wenn gewünscht.

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## ToxicToolz (28. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*



Hechtpaule schrieb:


> Bilder kann ich gerne machen, wenn gewünscht.
> 
> Schönen Gruß
> 
> Paul




Jo, mach dat mal Hechtpaule, soll ja nen Austauschtrööt über ANKAumbau werden, da ist jede Info Willkommen denke ich...Hoffe das ist für den TE so Okay ....

Gruß Toxe


----------



## canis777 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Schau mal nach AW 100 Okume = kochfestverleimtes Industriesperrholz, bei deinem Tischer des Vertrauens. Das gibt es in verschiedenen Stärken, vielleicht hat er noch Reste, die du für kleine €'s abgreifen kannst.
Wenn die Holzstrecks fertig sind, 1x mit Epoxy streichen, dann 2x mit PU Lack, dann halten sie ewig.
Siehe Bilder


----------



## MRANIG6 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

:mSibirische Kiefer/ Lärche. was das da dann kostet???
aber eine alternative,...
Gruß



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Okay, nun EndSpurt bei meinem Wasserfahrzeug, dazu ne Frage.
> 
> Welches Holz für den Boden sollte man nutzen. Hatte eigendlich Douglasie (Baumarkt) im Auge, allerdings is mir das auf den ersten Blick zu teuer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Doc Plato (28. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Beiss in den sauren Apfel und nimm Douglasie. Ist haltbar und anscheinend immer noch etwas günstiger als die Alternativen. 
(Also, ich würde es machen!)


----------



## ToxicToolz (28. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Jo, denke auch das es Douglasie wird, auf die 100 Klöten (muss wohl so sein) is dann echt och noch gepupst.....Am Mittwoch kommt der Lack (innen), also dann och neue Bilder, nebenbei wird wohl och der Boden schon gebastelt...Halte euch auf dem laufenden, is ja klar 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## ToxicToolz (28. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

@ canis777 ..... Sag mal bitte, welchen Abstand hast Du genommen...Ick denke über 2 cm nach ... Ist dat zuviel ??? Deiner sieht echt passend/gut aus ....


Gruß Toxe


----------



## canis777 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> @ canis777 ..... Sag mal bitte, welchen Abstand hast Du genommen...Ick denke über 2 cm nach ... Ist dat zuviel ??? Deiner sieht echt passend/gut aus ....
> 
> 
> Gruß Toxe




1cm Spaltbreite, 5cm breite Leisten, ist aus Okume AW 100 gebaut. Ist jetzt mit 1x Epoxy + 2x 2k PU Lack lackiert. Der Lack ist extrem abriebfest.
Ich habe das Boot aus Holz gebaut, dann mit Epoxy und Glasmatten laminiert.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=3741


----------



## thanatos (29. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

beim anka sind rosten pflicht hatte zwei laufbretter (unter d.sitzbank geteilt)
ist besser beim ausschöpfen und wenn mal was runter fällt.auf der sitzbank
seitlich kanthölzer von unten mit spackshrauben befestigt ein brett drauf eins dahinter fertig ist der erste stauraum ,eine seite hülse für schirm,andere s.haken zur setzkescher sicherung.vorn und hinten seitlich 
innen klampen.vorn den deckel nicht zugroß ausschneiden muß noch platz für ein kleines rost bleiben(einstieg) laß dir dein bootchen nicht mieß machen zum angeln ist es gut genug.viel spaß beim basteln und petri heil


----------



## Hechtpaule (29. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hi Leuts,

hier habe ich drei Bilder von meinem Kahn gefunden auf denen man den Boden ganz gut erkennen kann:
















Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## Pikefood (31. März 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Moin,

da halt ich "gegen" :q:

http://img268.*ih.us/img268/5224/img0812ow.jpg



http://img222.*ih.us/img222/4927/img0810lh.jpg



Bin heut mit dem lackieren fertig geworden...schön 4 Schichten Epoxidharz. Das Boot ist stabiler geworden und nun minimum 10 Jahre geschützt. 2K Harz hat den großen Vorteil, gegenüber 1k Lacken, das Boot dauerhaft zu schützen, bei Seen mit wenig Algen ist nicht einmal eine Antifouling notwendig.

Grüße


----------



## MRANIG6 (1. April 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

:m doch, schaut ja ganz ordentlich aus, aber ob das nur so gut ist, 4 schichten Lack, dann noch 2K, ok es ist härter und steifer aber ich find es ehr nicht so gut das das Boot doch eine eigende Statik hat(Verwindung) kaum merkbar aber da,...
da ist 1K-Lack finde ich doch elastischer, aber gut ist ansichtssache und jeder wie er denkt,... aber trotzdem echt gut geworden.
appro-po was für holz ist das , der für deine einleger?
Gruß|wavey:



Pikefood schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> da halt ich "gegen" :q:
> 
> ...


----------



## Pikefood (1. April 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Moin,

da ich, bedingt durch einige "Wurmlöcher", bis runter aufs GFK schleifen mußte sind 4 Schichten schon okay ....fast schon zu wenig. Aus blau wurde Lichtgrau, aus braun  Saphirgrün....

http://img543.*ih.us/img543/1261/img0943v.jpg

Leider "nur" die Kamera des Iphone und schlechte Lichtverhältnisse...ist aber gut geworden. Würde jederzeit wieder zu 2K Epoxidharz greifen. Es riecht kaum, es härtet recht zügig und bietet einen eingebauten Lotuseffekt.


Die Böden sind aus sibirischer Fichte, habe ich als 3m Bretter geschenkt bekommen und passend gesägt und gehobelt. Den alten Boden habe ich stellenweise als Schablone benutzt.

Sollte sich Fichte nicht als "Dauerholz" heraus stellen bastel ich mir neue. 

Nun starte ich morgen aber erst einmal in die Raubfischsaison 2011 .


Grüße


----------



## BeMi64 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hallo zusammen !!

Habe das gleiche Problem wie guese1, nach einer Probebohrung im hinteren Auftriebskörper, muste ich leider feststellen, dass selbiger Wasser gezogen hat. guese1 wie weit bist du mit deinen Arbeiten ?. Würde mich sehr interessieren. 

Gruß|wavey:


----------



## guese1 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hallo Viel weiter noch nicht.Vorne und Hinten beide Auftriebskörper komplett rausegeflext.Angefangen das Boot Innen anzuschleifen habe dann vor erst mal alles Innen mehrere Lagen zu laminieren,hoffe das dadurch erst mal schon bischen mehr Stabilität reinkommt.Weiss nur nicht wie ich dann amBug und Heck die Kästen wieder aufbaue, möchte die dann auch gerne als Staukästen nutzen


----------



## Pikefood (3. April 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Ich habe im Baumarkt letztens Kunststoff"bretter" gesehen, alternativ könnte man auch mdf Platten o.ä. nehmen. Diese sollte man aber vor dem Einbau versiegeln, gegen Feuchtigkeit und Schimmel.


Ich würde zunächst ein Profil einkleben in welches die Bretter dann gesteckt und verschraubt oder -klebt werden. Ein Profil für die spätereSitzfläche und eines für dessen "Stütze".

Danach kannst Du dann damit beginnen die nackten Platten oder eben Bretter mit Glasfasermatten zu laminieren. 

Die Lösung mit den Brettern ist in jedem Fall billiger als alles komplett aus Glasfasermatten zu "formen".

Grüße


----------



## guese1 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

hallo womit klebe ich an den Seiten die Leisten an wo ich die Auflagen befestige muss ja auch halten wenn man sich draufsetzt


----------



## ToxicToolz (3. April 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Moin meine Ankafreunde  Hab grad wat im Netz gefunden, evtl. kann das der ein oder andere ja gebrauchen.. ....

Datenblatt Anka l

Datenblatt Anka ll


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Pikefood (3. April 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Moin,

da die Profile ja "nur" die Funktion haben die Bretter in Waage zu halten würde ich da nicht all zu viel zeit investieren. einfache alupfrofile, eingeklebt mit epoxidharz, sollten genügen. stabilität bekommt das ganze durch die laminierung mit glasfasermatten.

epoxidharz klebt wirklich nahezu alles bombenfest...tolles zeug.


kann morgen mal nen kollegen fragen, der hat seine auftriebskörper erneuert.



grüße


----------



## MRANIG6 (3. April 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

:mTOP, ja ist ja echt nen Ding, das es solche Infos gibt, DANKE!!!
#h



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Moin meine Ankafreunde  Hab grad wat im Netz gefunden, evtl. kann das der ein oder andere ja gebrauchen.. ....
> 
> Datenblatt Anka l
> 
> ...


----------



## guese1 (4. April 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hält das echt wenn man die Leisten nur mit Epoxi anklebt? Ist immerhin der Deckel drau und der muss das Gewicht einer Person abkönnen


----------



## Pikefood (7. April 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

http://www.yacht.de/service/service6.html


----------



## ToxicToolz (7. April 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*



Pikefood schrieb:


> Nun starte ich morgen aber erst einmal in die Raubfischsaison 2011 .
> 
> 
> Grüße




PikeFood, wie war Dein Start mit dem Kahn ??? Hoffe erfolgreich 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Pikefood (7. April 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Moin,

danke der Nachfrage . Hatte mir für heute spontan einen freien Tag genehmigt und war bereits so gegen "kurz nach dem ins Bett gehen" unterwegs |supergri

http://img805.*ih.us/img805/5867/fotoq.jpg


Erstaunlicherweise waren am Wasser angenehme 12 Grad und ich kam ins Schwitzen...das Boot will ja schließlich gewendet werden . Ich buckelte mir also in Ruhe einen ab, slippte das Boot mit meinem Hafentrailer und da war es auch schon passiert...Kaffee verschüttet |rolleyes.

Nunja dachte ich, wenn Du dir erstmal deinen Wasserliegeplatz eingerichtet hast wird einiges einfacher.


So fuhr ich los, zum zweiten mal...die Jungfernfahrt war bereits am Samstag. Leider zog, ein paar Micro Barsche später, ein ordentlicher Sturm auf der mich zur Heimkehr zwang. Naja, es war mittlerweile auch kurz vor 2 und mein Akku ging dezent in die Knie.


Alles in allem n schöner Ausflug mit Boddenwellen und 3 mittelstarken Hechten+ die Microbarsche. Entnommen habe ich keinen der Hechte da ich es a) in der Tat auf kräftige Barsche abgesehen hatte und b) nicht glaube dass die Hechte in meinem Gewässer bereits allesamt das Laichgeschäft vollzogen haben.



Grüße


----------



## guese1 (7. April 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hallo
möchte doch jetzt erst nach dem schleifen Innen erstmal den ganzen Boden und die Seiten etwas hoch laminieren am liebsten mit Epoxi und Matten wo bekomme ich das am günstigsten und wieviel brauche ich da wohl ungefähr? Würde dann erst mit den Staukästen anfangen.Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar


----------



## Pikefood (8. April 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

http://www.bootsservice-behnke.de/index1.html

Bei dem kauf ich gern, freundlich, kompetent, günstig.


Grüße


----------



## ÖcherJonge (13. April 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Moin Leute,
ich hab mal ne banale Frage, aber kippt man in einem Boot nicht um wenn man drillt ?
Ich kann mir garnicht denken das das stabil ist, und das man nicht aus dem Boot fällt


----------



## Pikefood (13. April 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Moin,

also bei Plötzen ab 15cm wird es gefährlich, ich fahre daher bei einem Biss ans Ufer und drille von dort. Die völlig unterdimensionierte Breite der Anka läßt wirklich nichts anderes zu. Schade eigentlich...so ist das Boot eigentlich total unnütz, mal abgesehen vom Neidfaktor der Nicht- Bootsbesitzer.

Noch Fragen?


Grüße


----------



## ÖcherJonge (13. April 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*



Pikefood schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> also bei Plötzen ab 15cm wird es gefährlich, ich fahre daher bei einem Biss ans Ufer und drille von dort. Die völlig unterdimensionierte Breite der Anka läßt wirklich nichts anderes zu. Schade eigentlich...so ist das Boot eigentlich total unnütz, mal abgesehen vom Neidfaktor der Nicht- Bootsbesitzer.
> 
> ...



Nein, ich bedanke mich für die Info


----------



## MRANIG6 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

#h
na mal ausprobieren, aber wenn du nicht gerade "Mobby Dick" am Haken hast und in nem Anka stehst, sollte es alles klappen,...
Gruß



ÖcherJonge schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> ich hab mal ne banale Frage, aber kippt man in einem Boot nicht um wenn man drillt ?
> Ich kann mir garnicht denken das das stabil ist, und das man nicht aus dem Boot fällt


----------



## ÖcherJonge (13. April 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Ich glaub ich probier das im Urlaub einfach mal aus


----------



## Pikefood (13. April 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*



ÖcherJonge schrieb:


> Nein, ich bedanke mich für die Info



ich hoffe meine ironie hat dich erreicht ...wir haben schon zu dritt in der anka "gesponnen" und niemand wurde nass. 

grüße


----------



## guese1 (14. April 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Habe bei meinem Anka-Boot die Möglichkeit den Geber vom Fischfinder ziemlich weit Vorne in einer der beiden Vertiefungsrinnen auf den Boden einzukleben macht das Sinn,sehe die Echos beim fahren dann etwas eher.


----------



## Lurchi (14. April 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*



guese1 schrieb:


> Habe bei meinem Anka-Boot die Möglichkeit den Geber vom Fischfinder ziemlich weit Vorne in einer der beiden Vertiefungsrinnen auf den Boden einzukleben macht das Sinn,sehe die Echos beim fahren dann etwas eher.


 
Macht keinen Sinn, da das Boot relativ flach läuft und relativ viel Luft über den Bug unter den Boden kommt. Fehlanzeigen wären wohl leider die Folge ! Den Abstand zum Bug solltest du selbst bei langsamer Fahrt auf dem Echo nicht mitbekommen. Lass das und kauf oder bau dir ne Geberstange. Alles andere ist nicht empfehlenswert ! #d

MfG Lurchi#h


----------



## Pikefood (14. April 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

ich würde es nicht tun, zum einen weil du den geber dann nicht immer paralell zur wasserlinie hast, zum anderen ist derausbau bei einem defekt wieder ne schweinearbeit...beim einkleben darf es zudem keine luftblase o.ä. geben.

ob schritte oder andere erschütterungen evtl. stören weiß ich jedoch nicht, denkbar ist es aber.


----------



## guese1 (16. April 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hallo Bin jetzt bei den Boden und an den Seiten hoch alles bis aufs GFK-Gewebe abzuschleifen.Habe mir bei Behnke 15 KG Epoxi300 und 20m2
Biaxial-Dewebe 450g bestellt.Möchte 4 Schichten nass in nass verarbeiten.
Erste Matte seitlich ziemlich hoch und die nächsten Matten immer etwas kürzer.Muss ich die Matten überlappen und wenn ja wieviel?wenn das fertig ist möchte ich gerne vorne und hinten wieder Staukästen einbauen aber eins nach dem andern


----------



## ToxicToolz (29. April 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Moin AnkaFans

Sagt mal, habt Ihr bei der Spiegelverstärkung für´n Außenboarder Innen und Außen Platten angebracht, oder nur Außen??? 

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Pikefood (29. April 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Moin,

für 3-5PS reicht im Grunde das normal große Spiegelbrett, wer unbedingt einen größeren Motor fahren will und/oder eh den Staukasten aufgeflext hat sollte/kann ein weiteres Brett auf der Innenseite einlaminieren.


Grüße


----------



## karpspezi (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

hallo liebe ankafreunde,habe im internet einen anka ersteigert.leider musste ich feststellen das es eines von den ersten ist und sehr dünnwandig.es hat auch noch 2 quersieken im boden,das ganze boot macht einen sehr flattriegen eindruck .meine frage an die spezialisten,wie bekomme ich mehr stabilietät in den bootskörper,wer hat erfahrung? die boote,die ich kenne sind sehr dickwandig und stabiel.über ernstgemeinte tipps würde ich mich sehr freuen.mfg#:


----------



## guese1 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hallo habe bei meiner Anka die Staukästen rausgeschnitten war dann noch labrigger.-nun habe ich den Boden vier Lagen überlaminiert und die Staukästen neu gebaut stabil ohne Ende Biöder folgen gruß guese1


----------



## karpspezi (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

hallo guese,hattest du auch so ein dünnwandiges ? und welche materialien benötigt man zum laminieren die auch noch bezahlbar sind ?
mfg#:


----------



## MRANIG6 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

:mhallo, ja hab gerade dein Beitrag zum Anka gelesen, also im Prinzip brauchst Du keine Angst haben, das dies zu Instabil oder zu Dünnwandig ist, macht ersteinmal den Eindruck, das mit den Siecken im Boden ist ein muß, diese stabilisieren den Boden (Eigensteifigkeit), das muß so, desweiteren dienen diese das Boot zu Steuern (Geradeauslauf, Kursstabiklität)
alle Sicken, die im Vor.-und Achterschiff eingeklebten Kästen dienen zum Auftrieb bei dem havarierten Anka(Unsinkbarkeit)
Natürlich mußt Du die Einlegeböden (meißt aus Holz) mit nutzen, diese verteilen die Punktuelle Belasstung im Boot über den ganzen Bootsboden.
Natürlich gibt es viele Anka besitzer die diese Boote (Modefizieren) Lohnt sich bei einem Komplett neuaufbau, die da wären die Siecken zu verschließen, eine laage Styrudor plan einzukleben und das ganze dann mehrlagig überlaminieren, usw. Ansonsten bin ich davon Überzeugt das diese einer der besten Angelboote waren und immernoch sind, da ich auch eines habe und ich sehr zufrieden bin,..
ja das dazu, achja und nicht zu Vergessen die Sitzbank, diese verbindet die beiden Seiten des Bootes.Ohne die oder nur eingelegt, naja ich weiß nicht, aber wie gesagt Das Boot ist schon ordentlich durchdacht.

:m






karpspezi schrieb:


> hallo liebe ankafreunde,habe im internet einen anka ersteigert.leider musste ich feststellen das es eines von den ersten ist und sehr dünnwandig.es hat auch noch 2 quersieken im boden,das ganze boot macht einen sehr flattriegen eindruck .meine frage an die spezialisten,wie bekomme ich mehr stabilietät in den bootskörper,wer hat erfahrung? die boote,die ich kenne sind sehr dickwandig und stabiel.über ernstgemeinte tipps würde ich mich sehr freuen.mfg#:


----------



## karpspezi (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hallo mranig 6 ,vielen dank für den zuspruch,mich hat nur irretiert das das boot wirklich sehr dünnwandig ist ,es lässt sich mühelos mit 2 mann tragen.die  anka die ich von meinen angelfreunden kenne sind viel schwerer und die sind auch viel dickwandiger ohne das etwas drauflaminiert ist.die sind mit 2 mann nicht zu tragen.heck-und bugkästen kann man ohne mühe eindrücken es scheint als ob da nichts mehr drunter ist .die sitzbank fehlte und macht das bott noch flattriger ich glaube ich hab eines der ersten modelle erwischt,werden wohl noch einige schlaflose nächte folgen.ich bin für jeden tipp dankbar.mfg#:


----------



## MRANIG6 (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

:m ja es ist schon so das es dünnwandig ist, leergewicht ca. 70kg, Fahrbereit ca. 90kg, das heißt mit Böden ect.
Viele Laminieren im zuge der Restauration od. vor neuanstrich innen noch neues Glasfasergewebe drauf um Risse ect. zu Reparieren, wenn dein Boot noch nicht all zu schwer ist, sei froh, das sagt dir ehr das noch nicht viel daran repariert worden ist,... Bug und Heckkasten sind bei mir auch leicht eindrückbar aber keine Angst mann kann drauf Sitzen, ging ja bis dato auch! Im inneren ist weiter nichts ausser Luft und an den Wänden so eine Art Schaumstoff (ähnlich Bauschaum)
natürlich kann mann da was machen aber das bedarf das öffnen des Kastens und neu Laminieren,... naja eine Kostenfrage, und Zeitfrage, ehr was für die Wintermonate in der Garage,...:q
Zur Sitzbank, wie gesagt die ist WICHTIG, da sie dem Boot die Erforderliche Querfestigkeit gibtund somit wie ein "tragendes Teil anzusehen ist, also neue Bank ausmessen Anschrauben und Wollah, schon ist das Boot nicht mehr so verwindbar.
Hast du mal vieleicht Bilder?

Gruß MRANIG6

PS. aus welcher gegend Kommst Du, gern per PN.



karpspezi schrieb:


> Hallo mranig 6 ,vielen dank für den zuspruch,mich hat nur irretiert das das boot wirklich sehr dünnwandig ist ,es lässt sich mühelos mit 2 mann tragen.die anka die ich von meinen angelfreunden kenne sind viel schwerer und die sind auch viel dickwandiger ohne das etwas drauflaminiert ist.die sind mit 2 mann nicht zu tragen.heck-und bugkästen kann man ohne mühe eindrücken es scheint als ob da nichts mehr drunter ist .die sitzbank fehlte und macht das bott noch flattriger ich glaube ich hab eines der ersten modelle erwischt,werden wohl noch einige schlaflose nächte folgen.ich bin für jeden tipp dankbar.mfg#:


----------



## karpspezi (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hallo mraning 6 ,pn gleich raus mit handynr.oder nenne mir deine dann rufe ich an .mfg#:


----------



## MRANIG6 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

:m
joha, geschafft- habe jetzt auch endlich meine Bootsnummer.​


----------



## ToxicToolz (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Moin Jungs .... MRANIG, Glückwunsch zur Nummer 


Frage: Auf dem Müggelsee darf ick ja die Fahrrinne mit Benzinmotor nich verlassen, nun wollte ick mir nen E-Motor zusätzlich anschaffen. Mit diesen Dingern kenn ick mich nich aus und wollte mal fragen wie Stark der für nen ANKA nebst 2-3 Leute sein sollte ???? Kann mir das jemand sagen?



Gruß Toxe


----------



## hechti666 (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Ein 45er (Minn Kota-Stufenlos) sollte als "Zusatzmotor" reichen, kommt man auch bei Wind und Welle noch vorwärts!
Dazu eine 100Ah Gelbatterie 
(battcenter24-ist Empfehlenswert!)
und man hat eine zuverlässige 2. Antriebsquelle!


----------



## guese1 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hallo bin schon weiter weitere Bilder folgen











hallo










h


----------



## guese1 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hallo Kästen nun fertig und abgedichtet und Röhrchen für Rutenauflagen


----------



## guese1 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Gestell um das Boot alleine (wiegt immerhin ca.130Kg) zu bewegen und in und aus dem Wasser zu bringen.Schiebe das ganze einfach ins Wasser bis die Räder keine Grundberührung mehr haben nehme beide Schrauben an den Ruderdollen ab und kann das Gefährt aus dem Wasser fahren.Das gleiche mache ich umgekehrt wenn ich das Boot wieder raushole.gruß guese1


----------



## MRANIG6 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

#h hi guese1, ja sieht ja echt gut aus was du da so machst, also solte ich das einmal vorhaben weiß ich an wen ich mich wenden muß,...
gruß,...
|wavey:​ 


guese1 schrieb:


> Hallo bin schon weiter weitere Bilder folgen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MRANIG6 (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

#hEinfach nur Top!!!!
ich denk mal da sollten wir mal ins Geschäft kommen,
sag mal wie schaut es denn aus, darf man dies nachbauen?
wenn ja würde ich mich freuen wenn du eventuell genauere angaben zu den Maßangaben, Materialien und Kosten machen könntest.
eventuell noch sagst wie du es gelöst hast das es vorne nicht absackt, also wie du es befestigt hast am Bug?
Würde mich freuen, gern per PN.
Gruß​ 


guese1 schrieb:


> Gestell um das Boot alleine (wiegt immerhin ca.130Kg) zu bewegen und in und aus dem Wasser zu bringen.Schiebe das ganze einfach ins Wasser bis die Räder keine Grundberührung mehr haben nehme beide Schrauben an den Ruderdollen ab und kann das Gefährt aus dem Wasser fahren.Das gleiche mache ich umgekehrt wenn ich das Boot wieder raushole.gruß guese1


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Die Hebe-, bzw. Zugstange ist doch an dem Teil wo die Räder dran sind befestigt und im vorderen Teil des Bootes noch einmal, so kann man den Winkel beim ziehen bestimmen, ganz einfach und doch ein tolle Konstruktion#6#h|kopfkrat


----------



## LenSch (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Also ich habe mri vor 4/5 Wochen eins aussem Osten geholt. Super in Schuss Boden aufwelchem 2 Dreshtsühle aufgeschraubt sind ist auch shcon drin. Wollen uns jetzt einen E-Motor zulegen. Dürfen ja auf den Tahlsperren des Ruhrverbandes nur GEL-Batterien benutzen und wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit ANKA und E-Motor gemacht habt und wie viel LBS man ca. benötigt.

Danke und Gruß
LenSch


----------



## Meterjäger (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*



LenSch schrieb:


> Also ich habe mri vor 4/5 Wochen eins aussem Osten geholt. Super in Schuss Boden aufwelchem 2 Dreshtsühle aufgeschraubt sind ist auch shcon drin. Wollen uns jetzt einen E-Motor zulegen. Dürfen ja auf den Tahlsperren des Ruhrverbandes nur GEL-Batterien benutzen und wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit ANKA und E-Motor gemacht habt und wie viel LBS man ca. benötigt.
> 
> Danke und Gruß
> LenSch



Da kann ich helfen!
Benutze für meine Anka einen 44lbs Motor und bei starkem Wind kommt der schon an seine Grenzen!
Bei solchen windigen Bedingungen eine/zwei Nummern stärker wählen!
Bloss nicht schwächer!
Hab auch zweimal gekauft!#q


----------



## LenSch (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Danke für den Tipp!  Hast du auch noch ein Tipp für einen guten und günstigen E-Motor?


----------



## ToxicToolz (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

.....


----------



## planet-hansi (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

hi. bin ebenso mitten im umbau eines älteren gfk bootes.
kann dir nur den tip geben verlattung und 20 mm filmplatten in den bereichen am boden mit spezialleim befestigen wo sitz oder batterie reinkommt, darüber ne filzmatte zur trittdämmung. jetzt kannst du mit ner dünnen dichten matte darüber.
am schluß noch gfk matten und epoxy komponenten oberschicht des bootes fertigen. als gfk matten solltest du dehnbare verwenden. sind zwar teurer aber viel besser ( hab den tip von bootsbau phil young) bezug guckst du bei
R&G Faserverbundstoffe GmbH Im Meißel 7, 71111 Waldenbuch. Köderfischhälterung hab ich z.b. kunststoffwanne mit deckel von der fa. graf wg gewicht. mail mir wenn du dir mal ein paar bilder ansehen willst.
heinzibuh@gmx.de:vik:


----------



## MRANIG6 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

@ all

hier einmal etwas zubehör für mein Anka,....

:m





|wavey:​


----------



## Benni1987 (18. September 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Moin alle miteinander!
Ich habe meinen Kahn endlich fertig gekriegt.War ne riesen Arbeit aber es hat sich gelohnt (die fotos sind zwar nicht die bestenaber naja)
Ich habe erst alles geschliffen,dann 2x grundiert und dann 2x mit 2K Lack gestrichen und mit einer Schicht 2K Lack veredelt.
Dann gabs einen schmucken Staukasten für den treibstoffkanister und motorenbatterien.als Abdeckung habe ich eine 3,5 mm Alu-Riffelblechplatte gewählt.Da das Boot auch bei Regen trocken bleiben soll habe ich von unten an die Platte eine Silliconwurst geklebt damit diese nicht plattgesessen wird mit der Zeit habe ich alle 25cm ein Distanzstückchen Holz unter die Platte geklebt.Die Bank in der Mitte wurde mit bankirei erneuert (ist auf den Fotos noch nicht zu sehen,hab ich gestern Abend,als letzte Aktion gemacht).eigentlich wollte ich diesen mai schon auf die Elbe mit dem guten Stück,jetzt bin erst fertig und ich hab noch nicht mal nen Namen!
:q


----------



## ToxicToolz (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Moin Moin ...


Da ick grad auf der Suche nach nem neuen Motor bin, stelle ick mir grad die Frage, bis wieviel PS kann man die Anka eigendlich bestücken...?

Hat da einer ne genaue Aussage für mich?


Gruß Toxe


----------



## MRANIG6 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

ja, kommt zunächst einaml darauf an was du fahren darfst (Bootsführerschein und dann was sinn macht, Wo wieviel ich fahren darf. Aber ich denk ein 60PS brocken ist dann doch schon zu viel.





ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Moin Moin ...
> 
> 
> Da ick grad auf der Suche nach nem neuen Motor bin, stelle ick mir grad die Frage, bis wieviel PS kann man die Anka eigendlich bestücken...?
> ...


----------



## ToxicToolz (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Bootsführerschein is vorhanden, das ist nich dat Ding. Ick hab halt keine Lust für ne 5 oder 7 km Strecke ewig unterwegs zu sein. 

Mit wieviel PS fahrt Ihr eure Anka? Und wie gut kommt Ihr damit aus de Hüfte? Wenn man normal 2 Mann (ca 85Kg pro Kopf) inkl. Spinngerät gedenkt, würdet Ihr sagen nen 5PSér reicht da locker?


Gruß


----------



## Onkelfester (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Ich bin neulich mal mit nem Kumpel mit nem 5er an einer Anka gefahren.
Die kam zwar nicht so recht ins Gleiten, war aber ausreichend flott.
Ich werde mir für meine zumindest einen 5er zulegen, sobald meine pekunären Mittel das wieder zulassen.


----------



## ToxicToolz (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Jo genau um flott geht es mir. Gleiten muss er nicht, aber sollte merken das es sich gut bewegt. 

Hab grad nen Video gesehen, wo jemand ne ANKA mit nem 25 PSér bestückt hat. Manche Leute sind echt Geistig nich mehr voll da.


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Onkelfester (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Wieso?
Nicht jeder ist Angler.
Vielleicht wollten die damit Wasserski laufen?


----------



## Hechtpaule (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hi Jungs,

lt. Datenblatt kann man bis zu 6 PS dranhängen - ich habe an meinem einen 4 PS Motor dranhängen und bin damit recht flott unterwegs. 5 PS hatte ich auch schon dranhängen - war aber kein nennenswerter unterschied festzustellen.

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## Benni1987 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

ich fahre auch mit nem 5er (ist aber n gutes bischen modifiziert) und der geht ganz gut.Ich brauchte,vor dem tuning,für 6 kilometer ca. 20min.Ich würde aufgrund von Gewicht nicht mehr als 15ps empfehlen.


----------



## Perch-Noob (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Bekannter hat nen 9 PSer am Stahlkahn der jeht janz jut ab damit, da ja der Anka doch en bißchen leichter is, wird dat wohl auch ne klasse Lösung sein.
Wie Benny schon schrieb mehr wie 15PS sind da sicher blödsinnig.

Gruss Lepi


----------



## Tommes63 (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Bin ab und zu, zu zweit im Anka mit 6PS unterwegs. Ca. 70-80kg jeder + Angelzeug, läuft ca. 12-14 kmh, eher weniger. Richtig gleiten is was anderes aber man kommt gut voran. Allein geht nur mit Pinnenverlängerung und in der Mitte sitzen sonst fährst du Bergauf.:q


----------



## ToxicToolz (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Jut, dann sag ick erstmal Danke für eure Aussagen bezüglich Motor. Dann wird es nun nen 5 PSér.

Noch eine Frage Jungs. Da ick noch keine Ruder habe und aus Kindheit nur noch raten kann, wie lang waren/sind die Ruder für die Anka? Muss mir ja zur Sicherheit welche zulegen.

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Benni1987 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Moin!
Ich bin hart am überlegen ob ich meinem boot noch einen "Bass-Boat-mäsigen" Umbau angedeien lassen werde.hat da jemand von euch ein paar Tipps?Wie den Unterbau,welches material?Ich hab da irgentwie auch so ein paar bedenken,wegen Gewicht und Kippstabilität...
Ich hatte schonmal in einigen Foren geschaut aber nichts schönes fürn Anka gefunden...
Danke für eure hilfe!
#h


----------



## schrauber78 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

@Toxe Kiekste wa! http://boatic.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=68&Itemid=96 voll dufte wat dit alled jibt...


----------



## schrauber78 (16. November 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

p.s.: Ick hab mir n paar 210 bei ner Bootsbreite von 120 bei 321 jeholt und fahre damit echt jut.


----------



## thunda (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hallo zusammen,
wie geht denn ein Anka mit na Forelle 7,5 PS.
Wie würdet ihr euch endscheiden.
Habe einen Johnson 5 PS (Bauj. 1995) für 250€ angeboten bekommen oder eine Forelle 7,5 PS für 100€.
Beide voll funktionstüchtig.
Forelle hat mehr Dampf, Johnson ist zuverlässiger.
Bin auf eure Meinungen gespannt.

mfg
Flo


----------



## ToxicToolz (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

würde pers. den Johnson nehmen....

Allein schon vom Lärmpegel her , die Zuverlässigkeit ist, so wie Du eh schon sagst auf der Seite des Johnson´s....

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Hechtpaule (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Plädieren auch für den Johnson  - hab selbst so'n Ding - bestimmt schon über 20 Jahre alt - läuft und läuft und läuft......

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## Benni1987 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Johnson,definitiv Johnson!


----------



## FischersPaule (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Frohes Neues Anglerfreunde,

ich lese schon nen weilchen mit und hab mich nun auch angemeldet. Bin also auch an Board (wie passend).

Ich hab mir nen Anka 4 zugelegt und suchte nach nem Motor, kann ich mit keinem Johnson was verkehrt machen? Wie stets mit nem Yamaha etc.?

offtopic: Hab von nem bekannten nen Reparaturbedürftiges Sportboot bekommen, ist wohl aus der DDR und dachte ist nen Trainer oder Ibis.....leider kein Typenschild mehr drinne, habs auch bei oldieboote.de nich gefunden. Maße sind wenn ichs recht in Erinnerung habe ca. 3,15m x 1,25m. Hab leider nicht die Möglichkeit mal schnell nach zu messen. Kann mir jemand sagen was das für eins ist? Bild  hier 



Sorry, aber wollt deswegen nicht extra nen neuen Thread starten, also wenns nicht gewünscht ist, bitte löschen oder verschieben.

Danke und mfG


----------



## ToxicToolz (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Sieht aus wie "LOTUS" in abgewrackt .... 

Gruß Toxe


EDIT: Lotus war aber glob ick ca 5,40 oder 5,50 lang....


----------



## FischersPaule (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Abgewrackt ja, aber für umme . Also definitiv nen DDR-Bau meinst du?


----------



## ToxicToolz (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Also dat mit dem LOTUS verwerfen wa mal wieder. Da glaub ick jetzt grad selbst nich mehr dran wenn ick mir die Lichter ansehen, die waren beim LOTUS nämlich schwarz und sahen anders aus. Und nen Innenbordmotor hat Deine Kiste sicher och nich ... ?


----------



## Dxlfxn (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

:m...ein Innenbordmotor sollte ja auch reichen.. oder gibts jetzt auch schon Motoren fürs Anglerboard?


----------



## ToxicToolz (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

....


----------



## FischersPaule (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Guck ma hier, das hab ich auch noch im halb dunkeln gemacht............



 
denke das ist klar für nen Außenborder gedacht, zudem hinten sind zwei Holzstreifen dran, sollen vielleicht nen Spiegel darstellen.......


----------



## FehmarnAngler (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Das Boot erinnert ganz stark an die Boote der Marke Fiberline. 

Fiberlines sind alles schöne Flitzer, die selbst in den kleineren Ausführungen ne Menge Pferde im Hintern abkönnen...


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## FischersPaule (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Uuui , jetzt haste mich aber neugierig gemacht, da frag ich gleich mal Onkel Google 
. Danke für den Tip;-)


----------



## FehmarnAngler (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fiberline-G-12-Motorboot-Sportboot-60-PS-/220924281032?pt=Motorboote&hash=item33701d00c8

Drauf gekommen bin ich wegen der platten Schnauze vorne (wie auch im Link -> ich habe nichts mit dem Angebot zu tuhen!) Diese haben nämlich einige (kürzere) Modelle.


----------



## FischersPaule (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Das Modell hab ich auch bei googlebilder gefunden, ist es aber leider nicht, hinten die Außen sind breiter und vorne die Schnauze breiter(bei dem Angebot).


----------



## Onkelfester (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hi Mädels,

ich bin dabei meine Anka fürs nächste Jahr fit zu machen. 
Dazu gehört auch ein neuer Anstrich. Blöderweise scheine ich der erste Besitzer zu sein, der auf diese Idee gekommen ist. Ich hab mal mit dem  Schleifen angefangen und bin auf 4 verschiedene Farben gekommen! 
Das ich nicht alle Schichten runter bekomme habe ich mir schon eingestehen müssen. (dann wäre das Boot wahrscheinlich im Frühjahr 2015 fertig)
Die Frage ist nun: Welcher Lack wenn noch Reste der alten Lackierungen vorhanden sind?
EP oder PU?


----------



## Tommes63 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Ohne jetzt Erfahrung mit EP zu haben und die Preisunterschiede zukennen, würd ich PU nehmen. Ich kenn sowas aus dem Lkw bereich. PU ist deutlich UV beständiger und mechanisch beständiger z.B. gegen Kratzer als Pkw-Lacke.
Wird dein Boot ein Wasserlieger und bekommt kein Antifouling, dann vielleicht doch EP, zumindest auf der Unterschale. Kommt drauf an was du ausgeben willst und wieviele Jahre du dem Boot noch zutraust.

Ach noch was, mach einen Lösemitteltest, natürlich mit der Verdünnung die du nacher verwendest nicht irgend welche. Halbe Minute einen getränkten Lappen auf die fraglichen stellen legen. Kommt nichts hoch, dann kannst du diese Sorte Lack nehmen. Löst sich der Untergrund an, dann bleibt nur EP.


----------



## Benni1987 (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

hey süsse,

is ja generell quatsch,mit " ich kriege das nich runter" oder?
ManN nehme eine flex mit schmauchscheibe und los gehts...
ich wüsste nicht was sich dagegen wehren sollte...

beste grüße MÄDEL


----------



## FischersPaule (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Eben drum, ich hätte auch sorge und würde tierisch aufpassen, das man mit der Schruppscheibe nich zu derbe ist. Vorrausgesetzt du meinst das mit "schmauch"......


----------



## Onkelfester (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Erstmal danke für die Tips.
Die gute Anka ist leider schon etwas marode und hat hier und da schon  einen ganzen Haufen Spachtelmasse abbekommen. Ich will sie nicht zu sehr  mit maschineller Energie traktieren.
Ich denke, ich werde noch ne Weile an ihr rumschleifen, bis alles was ab  will auch abgegangen ist und dann zwei Probestellen anlegen.
Was dann hält kommt eben drauf.
Falls sowohl PU als auch Epoxi funktionieren sollte...
Was würdest ihr nehmen?
Ich will kein Antifouling draufmachen, das Boot liegt den ganzen Sommer im Wasser und ich will 2 Jahre meine Ruhe haben.
Ich will aber auch nicht einen Teil mit Epoxi, den anderen mit PU bearbeiten.
Vertägt sich eigentlich Beides mit Polyesterspachtel?


----------



## Tommes63 (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Soll dann aber insgesamt länger als 2 Jahre halten schätze ich. Also ohne AF incl. Grundierung würd ich EP Material nehmen, erstrecht beim Spachtel.
PE Spachtel zieht Wasser wie ein Schwamm, das kann durch kleine Kratzer kommen von Grundberührungen oder beim Anlegen am Steg.
Ist aber auch ne Kostenfrage (außen EP, innen PU?), kenne die Preise nicht.#c


----------



## 5h0rty (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*



FischersPaule schrieb:


> Guck ma hier, das hab ich auch noch im halb dunkeln gemacht............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das könnte n Hellwig sein!


----------



## FischersPaule (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hi, ja ich weiß. Hab auch die Firma angeschrieben vor ein paar Wochen. Allerdings war das kurz vor der Boot. Wundert mich also nicht, das ich keine Antwort bekommen habe, bis jetzt zumindest. Im boote-forum hab ich mal nachgefragt und dabei kam diese Bild, so sollte es mal in brauchbarem Zustand aussehen.
Das Bild ist privat von einem dortigen User gemacht worden und er hat es für mich hochgeladen. Also sollte die hoffentlich kein Problem sein.


----------



## matze1988 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

hallo zusmmen!

habe letzte woche ein boot vom typ anka von meinen verstorbenen opa bekomm und wollte mir nun eine boots nummer zulegen hab aber keine papiere oder weiteres dazu bekomm ist es trozdem möglich eine nummer zubekomm? wenn ja wo bekomm ich die?

sag jetzt schon mal danke#6


----------



## FischersPaule (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Moin,

hast du denn nen Typenschild drinne oder vielleicht noch nen Kaufvertrag?


----------



## matze1988 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

ne leider nichts von beiden!!!


----------



## matze1988 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

is da trozdem was zu machen?


----------



## ToxicToolz (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Du machst Dir nen Blechschild oder ähnliches in die ANKA wo Dein Name nebst Adresse drauf is. Lässt Dir dann Familiär (Oma/Mama ect.) nen Schriftstück machen, das Du die ANKA vom verstorbenen Opa übernommen hast. Damit gehste zum WSA und lässt dat Boot registrieren. Wenn das überhaupt nötig ist !? Willste da nen Motor ran machen, oder nur rudern?

Je nach Antriebsart reicht meist auch nur ein NAME am Boot ( Farblich muss er sich abheben vom Bootslack und muss wenigstens 10 cm hoch sein das Schriftbild) nebst dem Blechschild. Näheres wirst Du in Deiner Region beim WSA erfahren.

Gruß Toxe


----------



## matze1988 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

OK und das mit dem schiftstück kann man einfach so machen oder wollen die noch nach weise wo das boot her stammt? ja hab noch einen 4 ps außenborder denn ich dran machen möchte! aber jetzt bin ich schon mal ein ganzes stück schlauer danke...


----------



## 5h0rty (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Am besten von oma schreiben lassen. Ist wohl am glaubwürdigstem. Mehr brauchst du gar nicht. Die vom WSA geben dir dann noch son Vordruck, wo du versicherst das das Boot nicht geklaut ist. Bei ner Anka brauchste auch kein Blechschild oder son Quatsch, weil die dinger nie vom Werk mit Typenschild kamen. Die haben keine Nummern.


----------



## ToxicToolz (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*



5h0rty schrieb:


> Bei ner Anka brauchste auch kein Blechschild oder son Quatsch, weil die dinger nie vom Werk mit Typenschild kamen. Die haben keine Nummern.



Das Blechschild ist auch kein Ersatz für nen Typenschild, sondern dient dazu den Besitzer ausfindig zu machen, wenn das Boot mal Herrenlos irgendwo gefunden wird. Oder aber auch bei einer Kontrolle auf dem Wasser zum Abgleich für die WAPO. So wurde mir das damals auf dem Amt gesagt. Aber wie gesagt, hier ist Berlin, das kann bei Matze1988 schon ganz anders sein.


Gruß Toxe


----------



## matze1988 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

naja ich find das mit dem blechschild garnicht verkehrt man weiß ja nie...


----------



## ToxicToolz (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*



matze1988 schrieb:


> man weiß ja nie...




So ist es und da Du ja nicht den kleinsten Dunst hast, was bei Dir verlangt wird, würde ich an Deiner Stelle einfach mal zum Telefon greifen und beim Amt anrufen. Tut a: nicht weh und bringt b: Erkenntnis. Hier Tag ein Tag aus zu posten und zu hoffen das einer das Problem für Dich löst, ist sicher nich die schnelle und richtige Art.

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Onkelfester (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hallo Leutz,

nach unzähligen Stunden schrubben (und genausovielen Blasen an den Händen) ist jetzt ein Ende der Schleiferei absehbar.

Also stellt sich wiedermal die Frage nach dem neuen Anstrich.
Ich habe jetzt von einigen Seiten gehört, daß Autolack ganz gut seien soll.
Wenn ich mir die modernen Autos mit dem extrem dünnen Blech ansehe, müßte der eigentlich auch die Flexibilität haben, die bei einem Angelkahn nötig ist.
Was meint ihr dazu?
Was denkt ihr zur Farbe? Der Tümpel auf dem ich fische ist extrem flach. Spielt die Farbe des Bootes da eine Rolle?
Ich angle meistens tagsüber sollte das Boot dann eher hell werden oder ist das wurscht?


----------



## Onkelfester (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Wat denn?

Weder Meinungen, noch Erfahrungen?
So kommunikationsarm kenne ich euch garnicht.|kopfkrat


----------



## ToxicToolz (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Ey Onkelfester ... Ick gehe davon aus das Du Dein Boot dann spritzen willst?

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Franky (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Moin Mattes,
eine Lackiererei bei Bremen sagte mir, sie  würden z. T. Weichmacher mit beimishcen, um die notwendige Flexibilität, damit bei der ersten Berührung nichts abplatzt. Was die Burschen aber reinmixen, weiss ich nicht.
Der Meister fragte mich nach dem Material, mixte mir je einen Becher Farbe und Klarlack (ca. 50 ml) an und verlangte 'nen Zehner dafür....


----------



## Onkelfester (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hi Toxe,

Spritzen wäre feige. Da ich keinen Strom am Boot habe, war auch die Schleiferei reinste Handarbeit. 
Wird also gerollt.

Hi Franky,

was machst du denn mit so ein paar Gramm Farbe? Ich gehe mal von lockeren 2 Kilo aus, die ich brauchen werde.

Ich denke, ich werde Autolack nehmen.
Was meint ihr zur Farbe? Gibt es Tarn- bzw. Scheuchwirkungen bei unterschiedlichen Farben oder ist den Fischen das völlig wurscht?


----------



## ToxicToolz (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Also um die Farbe würde ich mir keinen Kopf machen. Denke nich das es unendlich hässlichen Lack gibt der Fische verscheuchen würde. Silikonentferner ist Pflicht! Nach dem Schleifen den ganzen Kahn damit abwaschen. Nich das noch irgendwo wat bleibt was Dir nachher den Lack "hoch gehen" lässt.

Gibt Leute die sagen das eine ordentliche Grundierung mit Epoxydprimer Sinn macht, dann brauchst du Dir wegen Osmose  keine Sorgen zu machen. Und wie Franky schon sagte, Weichmacher beimischen lassen damit der Lack elastischer bleibt.

Ansonsten bleibt nur noch zu sagen: "Gutes Gelingen" !


Gruß Toxe


----------



## heinmama (20. Februar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hallo,

da Du ja kein Strom am Boot hast, solltest du Dir einen Gasstrahler besorgen um die Oberflächen zu trocknen. 

Als Farbe würde ich ein einen dunkelgrünen Ton nehmen, und das Antifouling in schwarz.

Die Farbe und die Zusammensetzung kannst Du unter diesem Link
erfahren:
http://www.yachtpaint.com/deu/diy/default.aspx 

A pro pro, Wenn man 2K Produkte nimmt, sollte man erstmal ein kleines Stück streichen und trocknen lassen, um zu prüfen ob keine reversiblen Reaktionen entstehen. 

Viel Spaß noch!!

Heinmama


----------



## Benni1987 (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Moin,
ich habs mir nicht so schwer gemacht,einfachen bootslack (bei "Max Bahr" für 28 euro die dose) in 2-K-ausführung wegen der Härte.Danach gibts noch nen klaren Antifouling-Anstrich und fertig is der sprichwörtliche Lack...
sieht gut aus und hält garantiert.Die ganze Nummer hat mich wenns hochkommt (inkl. schleifmaterial etc.) 150-180 euro gekostet.
@Onkelfester:erstmal,cooler name!
Du schleifst von Hand????OH MEIN GOTT!!Warum nicht die technik nutzten die es gibt?
Die Farbe ist glaube ich in flachen Gewässern rellativ wichtig.Ich würde mich an der Farbe des Himmels orientieren,das ist ja das was die Fische als Kontrast sehen.
Aber im endeffekt ist es wichtiger von welcher Seite man sich dem vermeindlichen Fischen nähert denn die eigentliche Scheuchwirkung geht vom Schatten,nicht von der Farbe aus.
beste Grüße


----------



## heinmama (21. Februar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Mit der Hand schleifen ist eigentkichnicht so mühsam.

Wasserfestes Schleifpapier, und los geht´s.

Gr.

Heinmama


----------



## Benni1987 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

ich habs mir einfacher gemacht,Flex an-> Lack ab...
ging echt ganz gut!War aber selbst so schon langwierig.


----------



## Onkelfester (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

@Benni: Antifouling gibts in klar??? Ist der weniger giftig?
Ich hadere noch mit mir ob ich Antifouling draufmache.
Man hört ja nicht unbedingt das Beste von dem Zeug...
Ist das denn unbedingt erforderlich?
Einige in unserem Verein haben kein Antifouling drauf. 
Wenn die Boote rauskommen, haben die natürlich massenhaft Muscheln am Rumpf. Die lassen sich aber relativ leicht abwischen/schaben.
Ich frag mich deshalb ob es wirklich nötig ist Antifouling zu nehmen.
Was bringt das denn für Vorteile (abgesehen von weniger Muscheln am Rumpf)?


----------



## ToxicToolz (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*



Onkelfester schrieb:


> Was bringt das denn für Vorteile (abgesehen von weniger Muscheln am Rumpf)?




Na da wären in erster Linie das Gewicht, Dein Boot nimmt mit jeder Muschel oder jedem Krebstier an Gewicht zu. Dann hätten wir noch den Strömungswiderstand der durch den Bewuchs entsteht, welcher gleichzeitig Deine Benzinkosten in die Höhe treiben wird und so weiter und so fort ....


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Bobster (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Bei uns ist es mittlerweile nicht mehr erlaubt (Trinkwassertalsperre) Anti-Fouling zu benutzen.

Für ein kleines Angelbötchen zum Rudern ist Anti-Fouling
aber sowas von zu vernachlässigen......|uhoh:

Meines bekommt im Frühjahr einen neuen Anstrich und Gut ist es.


----------



## Benni1987 (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Also ich persönlich habe sehr gute erfahrungen mit antif. gemacht,der rumpf lässt sich super säubern und ich kann das boot im wasser lassen...quasi das ganze jahr wenn kein eisgang ist.einmal abschrubbn und gut.Wenn man sowieso immer trailert und/oder das boot nicht im wasser "lagert" ist das echt unnötig antif. aufzutragen.
Klar,n ökosiegel gibts nicht für das zeug aber naja,meine autoreifen sind auch alles andere als umweltverträglich...:q


----------



## Onkelfester (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

@ Toxe: Du hast mich doch schonmal gesehen. Bei meinem Gewicht entspricht die Erwartung, daß ne Muschel wesentlich die Fahrtgeschwindigkeit verringert ungefähr der, daß Holland untergeht, wenn du in die Nordsee pinkelst. :q

Ich denke ich verzichte auf Antifouling. Ich will meine Fische auch essen und wenn die vorher Antifouling gefrühstückt haben, ist das nicht so die prickelnde Vorstellung.


----------



## ToxicToolz (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Ja, Dein Kahn wird nich derart viele Muscheln ect. aufnehmen das sich das wirklich bemerkbar machen wird. Aber Du wolltest dat PRO und KONTRA zum Antifouling wissen, da ist es  ... Und Dein Gewicht, naja komm ... futter einfach mehr Fisch und bring mir die Bratwürste vorbei meen bester 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Onkelfester (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

So solls sein.


...und jetzt geh ich in die Kantine und esse erstmal Matjes in Sahnesosse. |wavey:


----------



## captnveltins (25. April 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe gestern ein Anka ersteigert und bräuchte für den Transport die genaue Höhe des Bootes. Sowohl am Heck, als auch am Bug. Wurde über Google leider nicht fündig.

Hier kann mir doch bestimmt jemand weiterhelfen?! 

Vielen Dank schonmal.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Benni1987 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

wenn ich dran denke guck ich morgen mal nach...hab das gute stück unweit von hier liegen.


----------



## tyrarednose (25. April 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hallo, sehr tolles Thema!

Bis zu welcher Motor Größe (ps) kann ich an einen Anka ran machen?

Gruß


----------



## LOCHI (25. April 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hallo, bis zehn PS sollte kein prob. sein und bis dahin sind sie glaube auch zugelassen aber 5PS reichen voellig aus! Gruß de Lochi


----------



## bubi10_4 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hallo tyrarednose im Datenblatt steht 1,85 KW= ca.2,5 PS

Gruß Mario


----------



## tyrarednose (26. April 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Danke!

Bisher hab ich ein 5 Ps Motor, wenn ich z.B. An der Oder bin wären 10 Ps schon angenehm oder am Plauer See, sonst tuckert man von einer Stelle zur anderen schon mal 30-50 min. Das nervt etwas werde mal schauen ob es mit einem 10 Ps Motor klappt.


----------



## Windelwilli (26. April 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*



bubi10_4 schrieb:


> Hallo tyrarednose im Datenblatt steht 1,85 KW= ca.2,5 PS
> 
> Gruß Mario


 
Das bezieht sich bestimmt noch auf den "Tümmler".
War ein "Seitenborder" in der DDR mit 2,5PS. 
Das nächst größere war damals die "Forelle" mit 7,5PS und die war als Eisenschwein schon ziemlich grenzwertig am ANKA.


Gruß, Andreas |wavey:


----------



## bubi10_4 (26. April 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Ich meine das Datenblatt vom Boot Anka und Anka II siehe hier

http://www.oldieboote.de/fileadmin/redakteure/Ralf/Anka.pdf 

und das Neue Anka 6 PS siehe hier

http://www.wiekerboote.de/pdf/anka-s.pdf


Gruß Mario


----------



## LOCHI (26. April 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Also ich bewege meine Anka´s mit 2,5 bzw. 5PS. Allserdings kenne ich zwei Angelfreunde die 10PS fahren und die sind ziemlich flott unterwegs. Sicherlich zuviel aber es geht...


----------



## bubi10_4 (26. April 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Ich Fahre zur Zeit 3,5 PS  aber bekomme demnächst 5 PS, wenn ich mit 2 Mann + Angelzeug unterwegs bin hat der 3,5 PSer schon gut zu tun. Mal sehen wie es mit 5 PS geht.

Gruß Mario


----------



## bubi10_4 (26. April 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Das bezieht sich bestimmt noch auf den "Tümmler".
> War ein "Seitenborder" in der DDR mit 2,5PS.
> Das nächst größere war damals die "Forelle" mit 7,5PS und die war als Eisenschwein schon ziemlich grenzwertig am ANKA.
> 
> ...




Ja die Forelle hatte schon gutes Gewicht aber heutige 4 Takter sind auch keine Leichtgewichte. Mein 3,5 PS Zweitakt hat 13 Kg,
mal sehen wieviel mein 5 PSer dann hat?

Gruß Mario


----------



## Benni1987 (26. April 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Ich war immer mit aufgemotzten 5pser unterwegs und das war genug.
Ich kenne aber menschen dir 9 pser fahren,das ist dann meiner meinung nach aber auch die obergrenze!sowohl vom gewicht (achte auf die gewichtsverteilung im boot)als auch vom vollgaswinkel des bootes,der kahn geht dann schon ganz gut runter am heck...


----------



## LOCHI (26. April 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*



Benni1987 schrieb:


> Ich war immer mit aufgemotzten 5pser unterwegs und das war genug.
> Ich kenne aber menschen dir 9 pser fahren,das ist dann meiner meinung nach aber auch die obergrenze!sowohl vom gewicht (achte auf die gewichtsverteilung im boot)als auch vom vollgaswinkel des bootes,der kahn geht dann schon ganz gut runter am heck...



Da hast du vollkommen recht, wenn da nix zugeladen und ausbalanciert wird säuft der Kahn bei 9 oder 10PS garantiert ab!


----------



## panzerbaer (2. November 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

hallo zusammen,
ich (24) hab heute zusammen mit einem freund (34) eine anka 2 gekauft zusammen mit einem forelle 7,5ps aussenborder.

am sonntag steht unsere persöhnlich jungfernfahrt an. ich habe ganz interresiert in den letzten 2 1/2h den kompletten thread durchgelesen und bin erfreut zu lesen welch zuverlässigen und beliebten bootstypen ich doch erwischt habe. 

allerdings habe ich seid den letzten beiträgen etwas bedenken, ich wiege stolze 140 kg und will auch mal alleine fahren, da mus sich ja alles an gegenständen und den inhalt der hosentaschen in den bug werfen damit ich keinen überschlag mache bei vollgas?  

gekauft haben mein kumpel und ich es um auf warnow und ostsee allem nachzustelllen was flossen hat. und natürlich um einfach mal ne runde zu drehen.

hier mein neues und erstes boot (schlauchboot mit 14 zählt ja nicht)





die lackierung soll neu sein, allerdings hat das persing an der oberen kante rundherum schon farbe abgescheurt weil es nicht richtig fest war und es die letzten woche extrem windig war bei uns in hro.
der boden ist ein graus und wird demnächst neu gemacht, anregung und bilder waren ja in diesem thread genug.

ich habe allerdings eine wichtige frage, und zwar überlege ich auf grund der gewichtsverhältnisse von mir 140kg plus forelle 7,5 achtern den 13l yamaha tank sowie 3-4kg anker, ankerkette sowie seil in den auftriebskörper vorne verstaue, ist die anka mit nur einem auftriebskörper achtern noch unsinkbar? 
gerade auf der ostsee habe ich doch etwas schiss das es den kahn mal umwirft und dann ohne auftriebskörper, naja titanic war nen scheissfilm ^^

ist es überhaupt möglich den tank und motor mit nem 4m langen schlauch zu verbinden? der motor saugt den sprit ja über unterdruck an, geht das auch auf die distanz? sonst muss der tank in den hohlkörper am heck, doch da ist ja wieder die frage ob ein auftriebskörper noch reicht? vorallem wenn es nur der vordere mit dem kleinerem luftvolumen ist.


nächste frage, ist für die anka und den ostsee-einsatz ein 3-4kg schwerer klappanker mit 3-4m stahlkette und dann 25m seil ausreichend um in küstennähe also max 1km an ort und stelle zu bleiben?

hoffe auf baldige antwort. danke


----------



## Don-Machmut (2. November 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

ist ja geil mit ner anka auf der ostsee #q  ( verrückt mus man sein ) |uhoh: ps. leuft die alte forelle überhaut noch zuverlässig ??


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. November 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hallo Panzerbär,
zunächst erstmal Glückwunsch zu deinem Schätzchen. Ich habe den Anka vor einigen Jahren kennengelernt. Er wurde damals in Kühlungsborn von einem Bootsvermieter in KüBo West ( ich meine der hieß Pockelwald ) komplett mit einem kleinen FS freien 2takter vermietet. Ich bin das Boot damals im dortigen Bereich allein gefahren. Meine Erfahrung:
Man säuft nicht sofort ab. Der Anka ist ein zuverlässiges kleines Böötchen, aber nicht für die Ostsee gebaut. Ich wog damals 95 kg und mußte das Ding mit der Pinne fahren. Die große Gefahr dabei ist, das einem wegen der für die Ostsee zu geringen Freibordhöhe die Welle hinten reinläuft. Was dann erstmal drin ist im Boot, bekommst du so schnell nicht wieder raus. Die zweite Welle hat noch weniger Höhe zu überwinden und die dritte kommt dann schon ganz leicht rein...
Ein guter Rat: Nimm dir die Ostsee nur bei absolutem Ententeich vor.
Einen 3Kiloanker brauchst du nicht. 1 bis 1,5 kg und etwas Kette reicht bei dem leichten Boot völlig aus.
Petri


----------



## Tommes63 (2. November 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Na dann pack dir noch ein paar Ruder mit ein und entferne dich nur soweit vom Hafen wie du es noch zu rudern schaffst. Ich kenne die Motoren nur aus DDR Zeiten und sie waren wohl auch recht zuverlässig, aber irgendwann haben auch die ihre beste Zeit hinter sich.

Wenn ich bei uns jemand allein mit nem Anka sehe, dann hat der meist ne Pinnenverlängerung und sitzt in der Mitte, dann fährt man damit ganz ordentlich. Ansonsten fährt man Berg auf und schiebt ein Haufen Wasser vor sich her.

Die Auftriebskörper braucht der Anka auch als Versteifung, also besser nicht dran rum werkeln.

Viel Spaß und Petri Heil mit eurem neuen Boot auch wenn ihr vom Wetter her sehr eingeschränkt sein werdet, aber jeder fängt mal an.


----------



## panzerbaer (12. November 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

hallo zusammen, sind bis jetzt 4 mal mit unserem kahn gefahren, allerdings nur auf der warnow. das erstemal letzte woche sonntag mit meinem kumpel und miteigner, später noch dann mit meinen kinder, motor hatte ein paar macken wie fehlendes standgas, startprobleme und startseil was nicht immer packte usw. das boot macht sich super solange ich die kinder in den bug jage und den tank usw als kleines gegengewicht steuerboard stelle und backboard sitze.

dann am mittwoch haben wir unsere erste angeltour auf der warnow gemacht und wollten um 20uhr nach hause, was uns die forelle allerdings verwehrte. schluss endlich wurden wir von der seenotrettung zum liegeplatz geschleppt und schafften es sogar in die ostseezeitung ^^. am freitag haben wir uns den motor vorgenommen und kerze getauscht, kabel überprüft usw usw usw und siehe da einmal ziehen und das ding sprang mitten in der wohnung an und lief super. die schraube die ziemlich fertig aussah aber ich zurecht gedängelt, die kante sauber gefeilt, komplett abgeschliffen und 2 schichten schwarz matt spendiert, sieht aus wie neu, echt klasse.

gestern sind wir um 4:30uhr zum angeln aufgebrochen und unser motorchen sprang beim ersten ziehen an und knatterte wunderbar, ich abe dann das standgas noch etwas nachjustiert und dann gings los. der überholte motor mit der überarbeiteten schraube lief klasse, statt der maximal 6,6knoten schaften wir diesmal mit kompletter angelausrüstung, 2 erwachsenen und 25l benzin an board sogar 6,8knoten.

nach 3h stand platz wechsel an wo wir wieder kurzes startprobleme hatten was aber nach zündkerzen trocknung wegging. sind dann vom überseehafen bis zur petribrücke gefahren und dort für 1h geankert und dann ging beim starten nichts mehr. handseil lief ganz komisch, warum? es hatten sich 2 von 3 schrauben des handstarterbefestigung verabschiedet und lagen in der motorwanne, die 3te hing lose in der flansch, schrauben wieder dran und der bock kam sofort.
20min später stottern bocken und husten und aus. viel viel weisser rauch. am anderem ende vom rostock. mein kumpel war kurz davor den motor über board zu werfen. ich hatte aber aus den fehlern von mittowch gelernt und ein wenig werkzeug mit.

problem war sofort gefunden kühlwasserschlauch der wohl schon ab werk dirn war geplatz am anschluss. diesen gekürzt und die anschlüsse so verdrhet das der 2 cm kürzere schlauch passte und sofort kam das allte mädchen beim 3-4 ziehen. dannach haben wir noch ein paar platz wechsel gemacht und sind anschliessend non stop mit vollgas die ganze warnow vom mühlen damm bis zum iga gelände zurück gefahren.

fazit unser motor ist von 1976 aber mit etwas liebe läuft er klasse. in der regel musste nur 2 mal ziehen und er knattert los. abgesehen von nem kleiner getriebeharken beim einlegen des vorwärtsgang alles super. haben jetzt nen 2/10 geplanten zylinderkopf besorgt und ich tausche bis mittwoch donnerstag die uralt schläuche gegen autoschläuche die defenitiv mehr abkönnen, der handseilstarter bekomt neue verzinke stahlschrauben mit selbstsichernden muttern und ich ersetze direkt alle kabel wie kurzschlussschalter usw, und dann mal abwarten was als nächstes kommt. mein kumpel mag den motor nicht mehr, ich bin alleridngs überzeugt was besseres könnte wir nicht bekommen, einfach zuwarten und zu reparieren, alles erklärt sich von selbst.

am mittwoch oder donnerstag soll die see ruhig sien und wir wollen uns dann auf die ostsee wagen und den dorschen nachstellen

allen neu forellenfahrern lege ich ans herz sich immer folgendes wekrzeug mtizunehmen, dann kann man so ziemlich alles vor ort ersetzen.

21mm zündkerzenschlüssel
engländer
10mm und 17mm maulschlüssel
kombi- und spitzzange
einen kreuz und einen schlitz schraubenzieher
eine neue zündkerze typ bosch w5ac
eine kleine drahtbürste und feuerzeug zum trocknen einer zündkerze beim absaufen.


das zeug wiegt nichts kann aber die teuere seenotrettung sparen. 


im winter wollen wir die "reling" um 30cm erhöhen damit wir bei höheren wellen nicht vollaufen und in den vorderen lufttank ne kleine kiste luftdicht einlaminieren, somit gehen nur 4-5l luftvolumen des auftriebskörpers verloren aber wir haben etwas stauraum. über längere pinne und ne sitzbank weiter vorne haben wir auch nachgedacht weil der "arsch" ziemlich tief liegt wenn ich fahre ansonsten klasse boot und klasse motor. saison 2013 kann kommen #h


----------



## allegoric (12. November 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Die letzten 2 Posts zeigen herrlich, was man NICHT machen sollte *g*.
Ich hab mich köstlich amüsiert und das ist eine saubere Warnung an alle, die auch an die Ostsee mit Kleinboot denken ;-)

Nicht unmöglich, aber Vorbereitung sollte schon stattfinden.


----------



## panzerbaer (12. November 2012)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

da stimme ich dir zu. :m

wir hätten auch lieber direkt nen 8-10m boot geholt mit 15ps aussenborder und schlafmöglichekit und klo und und und und und und

er ist aber von der arbeit her sehr eingeschränkt und ich mit meiner familie ebendso.

und da man so ein boot nicht für 600-700 euro bekommt und wir keine tausenden euros zum verschenken haben, haben wir uns überlegterstmal was kleines zu nehmen. ausprobieren ob es uns überhaupt spass macht und wie oft wir es nutzen.

die 400hundert fürs boot  bekommen wir locker wieder raus. und haben dann noch den zweit motor usw um gewinn zu machen. wenns also keinen spass mehr macht, haben wir nichts verloren. und wenn wir in nem jahr geld für was grosses haben können wir das kleine immernoch verkloppen oder als warnowboot landeinwärts ankern lassen und das grosse dann in warnemünde abstellen.


----------



## panzerbaer (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

hallo zusammen, da hier ja einige spezis zur anka sind habe ich mal ne frage, wie erhöhe ich am besten den rumpf? ziel ist mehr freibord, so 20cm rundherum.

idee 1:
sperrholz was ich innen und aussen um den jetzigen rand mit epoxy klebe, auf der innenseite direkt 15cm tief. den zwieschenraum von 5cm ringsrum dann mit bauschaumausschäume und das ganze dann mit epoxy und gfk matten laminiere.


idee 2
ringsum styrodur aufleimen und mit gfk am rumpf anlaminieren, habe nen thread über den aufbau eines draco 11max gelesen wo der typ den ganzen boden damit ausgelegt hat, nen steuerstand gebaut hat und ne borderhöhung wo er noch ne relling angebracht hat.

idee 3
die dürft ihr machen genauso wie idee 4, 5 6 usw.


der kahn liegt super im wasser, aber ich will einfach etwas mehr höhe haben, nicht zum anlehnen, sondern zum draussenhalten von wasser. bis jetzt kam nichts rein aber so soll es bleiben.
desweiteren kommt eine bilgepumpe die 47l/min auspumpt auf den boden für den fall x.


----------



## Onkelfester (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Mal ne Frage an die Anka Spezialisten hier.
Ich will in der kommenden Saison auf die Bodenbretter verzichten und statt dessen den Boden meiner Anka verstärken.
Verändere ich die Stabilität und Statik zu sehr, wenn ich die zwei Rillen (keine Ahnung wie die korrekt heißen) komplett mit Glasfasermatten egalisiere also einen glatten Boden herstelle?
Muß ich den Boden grundieren, bevor ich mit Glasfasermatten und Polyesterharz draufgehe oder reicht ein gutes Anschleifen aus?


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*



> Verändere ich die Stabilität und Statik zu sehr, wenn ich die zwei  Rillen (keine Ahnung wie die korrekt heißen) komplett mit  Glasfasermatten egalisiere also einen glatten Boden herstelle?


Das wird nichts an der Statik des Bootes ändern.Wichtig ist, dass in diese
Rillen auch Fasern reinkommen und nicht nur Harz.Selbstverständlich sollen diese Fasern auch Verbund zum daneben liegendem Boden haben,zumindest mit der letzten Lage.
Für die Rille nimmst du ein Verdickungsmittel (z.B. Aerosil) und 
Glasfaserschnipsel, die es entweder fertig zu kaufen gibt, oder halt selbst
geschnitten wird.Dabei solltest du darauf achten dass da nicht zuviel Material eingefüllt wird,sonst verbrennt das Harz und wird spröde beim abbinden.Also je nach Tiefe dieser Rillen, eventuell zwei(oder mehr) Arbeitsgänge, wobei die Schichtstärke nicht mehr als etwa 1,5-2cm wird!



> Muß ich den Boden grundieren, bevor ich mit Glasfasermatten und Polyesterharz draufgehe oder reicht ein gutes Anschleifen aus?



Grundieren musst du da nichts, vorausgesetzt du schleifst alles gut an,da wird eine Art von Gelcoat drauf sein, dass muss in jedem Fall runter.
Schleifen bis du Gewebe siehst, nur so gibt es eine Verbindung zu dem Gewebe was du neu aufbringen willst!
Dann weitgehend Staubfrei machen und laminieren.
Beim laminieren musst du möglichst auf dem soeben abgebundenen Material weiterarbeiten.Wenn du z.B. bis zum nächsten Tag wartest, musst du das Laminat wieder anschlerifen, zumindest die glatte Oberfläche muss angeraut sein, um eine neue
Verbindung her zu stellen!
Zum Schluss noch, du solltest keinesfalls Polyester verwenden, sondern
Epoxydharz!
Das Epoxy hat viel bessere Materialeigenschaften und wird nach dem Polymerisieren "Zäh-elastisch",Polyester wird "Glas-hart".
Zudem bekommst du eine bessere Verbindung zum Untergrund und zwar egal, ob dieser aus Polyester, oder auch Epoxyd ist!
Auch wenn das Zeug doppelt, oder dreifach teurer ist, der Mehrpreis ist es wert!

Jürgen


----------



## Onkelfester (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hi Jürgen,
danke für deine ausführliche Beschreibung.
Meinst du wirklich, dass Epoxi besser als Poly ist?
Ich habe mitunter beruflich ein wenig mit Epoxidharzen zu tun. Wenn ich mir ansehe, wie hart und spröde die teilweise sind...
Sicher, es gibt PU/Epoxi Kombimaterialien, die recht elastisch bleiben aber sind die denn für einen GFK Kahn auch dauerhaft geeignet?
Mich schreckt hierbei nicht sosehr die Tatsache, dass ich für ein Material mehr oder weniger bezahlen müsste, als vielmehr die Aussicht bei einer ungeschickten Materialwahl nochmal von vorn anfangen zu müssen.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*



> Ich habe mitunter beruflich ein wenig mit Epoxidharzen zu tun. Wenn ich mir ansehe, wie hart und spröde die teilweise sind...



Meine auch beruflichen Erfahrungen sehen da genau anders rum aus.
Ich habe jahrelang Formenbau, sowohl für Tierkörpermodelle, als auch im
Karosseriebau (Spoiler/Schweller u.ä),gemacht.
So sind Epoxidharze UV und Temperaturstabiler!
Mir ist schon so manche Billigform aus Polyester zerbrochen, gesprungen, weil sie eben sehr spöde sind!
Bei Epoxidformen ist mir das z.B. noch nie passiert.
Es geht schon mit der Verbindung zum Untergrund los, der ist bei Epoxid
deutlich besser als mit Polyester,auch wenn der aus Polyester sein sollte. Spätestens beim ersten harten Frost, oder wenn der Kahn in der Sonne gebacken wird, wirst du den Unterschied sehen!
Wenn du in der Sache unsicher sein solltest, so reicht ein Anruf bei einem
Bootsbauer, der wird dir dies bestätigen. Und wenn du schlau bist, so kaufst du auch gleich dein Material (Harz/Matte/Laminierrolle) dort, weil du da bestimmt aufeinander abgestimmte Komponenten bekommst!

Jürgen


----------



## Havelkaiser (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hallo zusammen,

interessiert habe ich mir bereits den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, da ich in der nächsten Zeit auch die Anschaffung eines Boots plane, da das an der Havel mehr Sinn macht als die Uferangelei, meiner Meinung nach zumindest...
Von der Idee, das es ein Alu Boot werden soll, bin ich allerdings aus finanzieller Sicht abgerückt...
Anka's gibts ja mehrer in mehr oder weniger gutem Zustand im Internet. Jetzt habe ich mal die Frage, zwar ein wenig am Thema vorbei, aber hier sind ja die Experten:
Ich hab im Netz einen Nachbau, sog. Anka II gefunden:
http://www.seerose.de/index.html?d_STB_A945_ANGEBOT_Anka_II_Ruderboot784.htm

find ich persönlich eigentlich ganz interessant (hat irgendwer schon Erfahrungen mit dem Bootstyp?), nun würd ich gerne wissen ob es sich lohnen würde, so ein Boot neu zu kaufen oder günstig ein gebrauchtes Anka zu kaufen und dieses herzurichten?
Da ich keinen Seelenverkäufer haben will, wird ein gutes, im Bezug auf den Bootskörper, gebrauchtes Anka wohl auch bei 400-500€ liegen (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege! Es sei denn man findet ein unschlagbares Angebot)
Dazu würden ja auch Umbaukosten wie Erneuerung des Bodens, persönliche Modifikationen und generelle Herrichtungskosten kommen.
Meiner Meinung nach könnte ich da auch gleich neu kaufen, erspare ich mir den Stress mit dem Umbau (nicht das es am Können scheitern würde, ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Lust drauf, obwohl so ein Projekt durchaus spannend ist, wie mir beim durchlesen aufgefallen ist).

Wie würdet ihr das sehen? Neu kaufen oder aufarbeiten?


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

@Havelkaiser,
Wenn du, wie du schreibst, keine Lust auf Basteln hast, dann würde ich neu kaufen!
Vor allem, wenn man nicht unbedingt Platz,Werkzeug und Material für solche Arbeiten hat.
Mein Fall ist die Anka oder auch Anka2 sowieso nicht und wenn ich neu kaufen würde, dann würde ich upgraden und z.B sowas hier kaufen, dann
bist du aber bei 1500€:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Motorboot-Ruderboot-Freizeitboot-Angelboot-Boot-BA-4208-SHB-4-20-m-lang-/380403462309?pt=DE_Sport_Wassersport_Rudern_Paddeln&hash=item5891d030a5

Keine Angst die Farbe ist frei wählbar und es gibt alle möglichen Ausbaustufen (Steuerstände).
Ein solches Boot ist bedingt seetauglich (Kategorie C) und du könntest
dich damit auch, z.B auf die Ostsee trauen.Außerdem kannst du bis 15PS dranhängen!
Ein solches Boot ist auch wegen höherem Freibord auf Schiffahrtsstrassen (Havel) sicherer.Diese Boote werden sicherlich in Polen gebaut, sonst würden die mindestens einen Tausender mehr kosten.
Einen Thread dazu gibt es auch hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256547

Egal wie du dich entscheidest, Gebrauchtboote gibt es viele und die werden spätestens im Frühjahr erfahrungsgemäß teurer!

Jürgen


----------



## Onkelfester (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hat einer von euch eine vermaßte Bauanleitung für einen Anka Holzbolzboden?


----------



## Windelwilli (18. März 2013)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hallo Gemeinde,

mein Boot (Anka-ähnlich) hat leider Ende letzten Jahres dem Havelgrund einen Besuch abgestattet und dabei sind die Bodenbretter natürlich feuchtfröhlich davongetrieben.

Die neuen Einlegebretter wollte ich nun etwas leichter (gewichtstechnisch) herstellen und beim Durchblättern der Baumarktprospekte sind mir da Terassendielen aus Kuststoff aufgefallen.
http://www.hornbach.de/shop/Terrass...tikel.html?sourceCat=S836&WT.svl=artikel_text
Diese sollten doch eigentlich Ideal sein als Bodenbretter.
Sehr leicht im Gewicht und 100% Witterungsbeständig.

Hat vielleicht jemand damit schon damit Erfahrung gemacht
und gibts es vielleicht negative Produkteigenschaften, von denen ich bisher nichts weiß?

Viele Grüße, Andreas#h


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (18. März 2013)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Aber der Preis.... ~50€ / m². 
Und sehr leicht? Wenn ich mich nicht verschaut habe sind das 17,25kg / m². 

Da würde ich eher nach dünnem Bangkirei, Buche oder Siebdruckplatten schauen.
Oder auch Multiplex in AW 100. Dürften auch ihren Zweck erfüllen.


----------



## Fr33 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Auch wenn die Teile nicht schön sind.... aber günstiger wirst du nichts dauerhaftes und rutschsicheres bekommen.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kunststoff-Paletten-1200x800x160-mm-SP-1164-/350409882451?pt=Lager_Materialbeh%C3%A4lter&hash=item51960e7b53

Platikpaletten kannste mit der Flex, Säge usw. passend machen.


----------



## Windelwilli (18. März 2013)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Aber der Preis.... ~50€ / m².
> Und sehr leicht? Wenn ich mich nicht verschaut habe sind das 17,25kg / m².
> 
> Da würde ich eher nach dünnem Bangkirei, Buche oder Siebdruckplatten schauen.
> Oder auch Multiplex in AW 100. Dürften auch ihren Zweck erfüllen.


 

Joa...da hassu Recht!|bigeyes

Hätte echt nicht gedacht, das die so schwer sind. Dachte mir dabei eigentlich nur, Plaste....muss ja leicht sein.|kopfkrat
Dann werd ich mich nochmal im Baumarkt meines Vertrauens umsehen und zur Not halt wieder die Altbewährte Schiene fahren.#c

Vielen Dank für die Antwort! #6


----------



## Windelwilli (18. März 2013)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Auch wenn die Teile nicht schön sind.... aber günstiger wirst du nichts dauerhaftes und rutschsicheres bekommen.
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Kunststoff-Paletten-1200x800x160-mm-SP-1164-/350409882451?pt=Lager_Materialbeh%C3%A4lter&hash=item51960e7b53
> 
> Platikpaletten kannste mit der Flex, Säge usw. passend machen.


 

Kann hier auf Arbeit leider keine Ebay-Seiten öffnen, aber zu Hause schau ich's mir gleich an.

Vielen Dank!#6


----------



## Fr33 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hey,

kein Ding, das ist sowas hier:

http://www.bancali.it/CP7%20cp7%201100x1300%20plastic%20pallet%20pallet%20plastica%20palette%20plastique%20plastik%20paletten%20chemical%20pallet%2011x13%20110x130.jpg

Bzw. Sowas:

http://www.elkomtrade.eu/de/obrazy/foto/20111110145836paleta_p2.jpg

Die kannste halt easy anpassen... zur Not je nach Größe verbinden usw. und die Höhe kannste ändern, indem du die Füße kürzt...

Vorteil.. der Kram hält ewig und wiegt fast nichts


----------



## panzerbaer (5. August 2013)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

ich wollte nur mal zeigen wie mein boot geworden ist





















































der gesamte umbau ist hier dokumentiert http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=171825&page=1


----------



## Norge Fan (5. August 2013)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Sehr schön, nur bei den OSB Platten wäre ich etwas skeptisch .
Wenn die länger dem Wasser ausgesetzt sein sollten |kopfkrat.


----------



## panzerbaer (5. August 2013)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

es sind osb3 platten also schon die besseren wasserfestverleimten. ich hätte auch niemals zu diesen dinger gegriffen wenn ich sie nicht von nem kumpel geschenkt bekommen hätte. also fix vormittags mit kaputter stichsäge und zickiger kreissäge zurecht geschnibelt und eingepasst. 2 schichten wetterschutzlasur die ich von der sitzbank überhatte drauf und gut ist, für diese und eventuell nächste saison reicht es allemal.


----------



## Cady12 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hallo an alle !!!

Bin jetzt auch dabei mein ANKA zu restaurieren ... jetz habe ich auch die Auftriebskörper geöffnet, weil ich den feuchten PU-Schaum raus haben wollte. Meine Frage : Da der Schaum der Sitzfläche soviel Stabilität gegeben hat, das man darauf stehen konnte - wie bekomme ich da wieder eine ähnliche Stablität rein wie vorher ohne PU-Schaum zu verwenden? Habe an Styroporplatten gedacht, die ich zuschneide und den Hohlraum damit komplett auffülle ?


----------



## Tommes63 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Nimm Styrodur, das ist geschlossen (kein offenporiges Material) und kann kein Wasser aufnehmen, wenn mal was undicht werden sollte.
Oder dick genug laminieren, dann brauchst du keinen Schaum mehr. Ich hab auch schon mal ne Anka gesehen (find aber die Fotos nicht mehr), da war eine dicht schließende Luke ausm Boots Zubehöhr eingebaut und das als Staufach genutzt. Da kann nix mehr drin gewesen sein und als Auftriebskörper gehts immer noch.


----------



## hazelz (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

hallo wegen deinem stauraumproblem. gebe doch einfach mal bei ebay inspektionluke ein.
diese sind nicht teuer und wasserdicht und man bekommt sie in allen grössen. und das gewicht eines 100kg mannes tragen sie auch.


----------



## dersenner (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

@ Panzerbaer: LOKI is cool.:vik:
 Der Listenreiche.....Gott des Schabernack......
 Geiler Name.
 Bin auch gerade dabei meinen ANKA für die neue Saison umzurüsten.
 Sind aber eher Kleinigkeiten. 
 Neue Halterungen für die Ruten anbringen,
 Drehsitze für den alten Mann.....braucht er.
 nachlaminieren von Remplerschäden.
 Batteriefach einbauen. Dürfen hier auf dem Motzener See
 nur mit E-Motor fahren, was ich aber sehr gut finde.
 Wenn ich fertig bin, gibt es auch ein oder zwei Bilder.
 Viel Erfolg
 vom ollen Senner


----------



## Ossipeter (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Frage an Anka Besitzer: Kann ich auf die hintere Sitzbank eine Stuhlerhöhung in Form einer Edelstahlplatte 20x20cm (4 Bohrlöcher )mit aufgeschweisstem Zylinder (Durchmesser 8cm, 18cm hoch) und wieder einer Plattform für den Stuhl, aufschrauben?? Wird natürlich auch mit Silikon abgedichtet.


----------



## MOORLA (14. März 2014)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Moin Leute,

ich habe zwar keine Anka, aber ich konnte gerade ein kleines Böötchen erwerben. Nun stehe ich als absoluter Boots-Umbau-Laie da und brauche dringend mal eine Auskunft von euch:

Wie kann ich beispielsweise im Hecht einen Staukasten anbringen? Wenn ich mir einen Kasten aus Siebdruckplatten angefertigt habe, wie bekomme ich ihn dann ins/am Boot befestigt? Wird der verklebt? Ich kann den ja schlecht reinschrauben :-D

Vielen lieben Dank im Voraus!!!!

Gruß Alex


----------



## MOORLA (23. März 2014)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Keiner?


----------



## zokker (23. März 2014)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Ich würde mir das noch mal überlegen, mit dem Staukasten.
Die Vorteile Deines Bootes bestehen doch in seiner Leichtigkeit (Gewicht) und dem daraus resultierendem Handling. Das Boot wäre sogar gut geeignet auf einem Autodach transportiert werden zu können.
Bau Dir was mobiles zum herausnehmen.
Wenn Du aber unbedingt das Boot Verbasteln willst dann Farbe runter, aufrauen (Sandpapier), schön feucht reinigen (Staub muss restlos weg) und kleben mit Harz und in Streifen geschnittenen Glasfasermatten  (google mal Laminieren, Kleben)
Gruß, viel Spaß beim Basteln


----------



## thanatos (25. März 2014)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hallo Moorla,
Das Bootchen ist kein "Hecht",nennt sich wohl "Dighi"
Was möchtest du denn unterbringen?
Habe auf der Rückbank einen Holzramen auf geschraubt von unten mit 
Spackschrauben,Löcher vorgebohrt ,abschließbaren Deckel drauf,reicht für Ankerleinen,Bleigewichten 2x7Kg fürs Ansitzangeln 1x4Kg für´s Spinnangeln,Gaff,Kescher,Lappen und Kleinkram.Unter dem Sitz hab ich nur meine Eimer für Futter und Köfis.Auf die Ruderbank hab ich seitlich
Kanthölzer aufgeschraubt und Bretter drauf ,die Bank war mir eh zu 
niedrig zum Bug hin eine Rückwand,da leg ich dann meine Boxen ab,könnte man auch abschließbar machen,außerdem hab ich jede Menge
Ringe und Klampen angeschraubt ,da mußt du aber Gegenstücke bauen,
hab ich aus 1,5 mm Alublech gemacht und mit M5 Bolzen und Mutter angeschraubt.Tränke das Holz als erstes gut mit Vogelfluat gegen Fäule und Schimmel und wenn es das wieder gut trocken ist mit Leinölfirnis.


----------



## MOORLA (25. März 2014)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Ein paar Bilder wären toll ;-)


----------



## thanatos (26. März 2014)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*



MOORLA schrieb:


> Ein paar Bilder wären toll ;-)



tut mir leid ,fotografiere nichts ,komme im Moment auch nicht an mein Bötchen,sonst hätt ich´s ja mal mit dem Handy meiner Perle machen können.Kann dir jetzt auch nicht irgenwelche Maße nennen.Den Ramen hinten hab ich aus 
 25 mm starken Brettern gemacht.Achte darauf ,daß du etwa
 2 cm unter der Bordkante bleibst.


----------



## huawei71 (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

hallo,ich habe schon einige Sturmboote der Bundeswehr bearbeitet...Siebdruckplatten würde ich nicht nehmen,teuer und eher ungeeignet..Kannst mir mal ne Mail-Adresse geben,dann schicke ich dir ein paar Bilder und Tipps.Musst du noch laminierarbeiten machen? Oder willst du das verbaute  Holz dann nur Lackieren?


----------



## addicted (14. Mai 2014)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Wo soll der Staukasten denn hin?


Wenn du in fest mit dem Rumpf verbinden willst, musst du ihn wohl mit Winkellaminaten, am besten von innen mit dem Deck verbinden.

Wichtig bei Winkellaminaten ist, dass man mit dem zu verarbeitendem Harz durch Zugabe von Füllstoffen eine Spachtelmasse herstellt und in den Ecken zwischen der horizontalen und vertikalen Ebene erstmal Hohlkehlen zieht.

Zu der Untergrundvorbereitung sei zu sagen, richtig gut mit grobem Korn anflexen um eine möglichst raue Oberflächenstruktur zu schaffen.


----------



## Stuedde (21. September 2014)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Moin von meiner Seite aus. 

Ich hab mir soeben alles durchgelesen und bin begeistert.
Ich vermisse bloß die Fotos von den fertigen Booten...  

Da ich meine Anka auch etwas "aufmotzen" möchte, würde ich mich freuen wenn der Thread weitergeführt wird. 

Bin auf jeden Fall sehr begeistert von den Anregungen die hier gegeben werden.

Bin jetzt seit 4 Monaten "Bootsangler" bzw überhaupt Angler und habe mich von der ersten Idee Verabschiedet die Luftkästen zu öffnen. 

Nen neuen Anstrich bekommt es jedoch im Winter und n paar Sachen werden Verändert. 
Ich habe vor einen Neuen Boden zu bauen, da weiss ich jedoch nicht ob 2 oder 3 Teile, was ist eurer Meinung nach besser?
2 Bootsrutenhalter, Köderhalter, eventuell einen Sitz aber da weiss ich auch noch nicht wie und was.

Naja, bin ich wohl abgeschweift... 

Auf jeden Fall Glückwunsch zu nem tollen Thread... 

PS:
Wie die Smileys funzen weiss ich nicht...  

MfG Stüdde


----------



## heinmama (21. September 2014)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hallo,

wenn ich das Boot angucke, könnte ich mir denken das es aus Abs Kunststoff ist. Mit Schrauben und Laminieren ist dan man wenig zu erreichen.
Man könnte in  die hintere Bank  ein Loch schneiden und eine wegnehmbare Wanne einsetzen. Wenn man das nicht möchte, könnte man hier noch aus Siebdruckplatte ein Schottbauen und mit Sikaflex einkleben.

Gr.


----------



## Gruschan (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hallo Gemeinde 

auch wenn ich den Thread vielleicht etwas aus dem Reich der toten hole, ist mir das eigentlich vollkommen schnuppe |supergri
Ich habe mir letzten Sommer auch eine Anka zugelegt, jedoch mit einem Lackzustand worüber ich mich auf dem Wasser schäme:g

Schleifen usw ist alles geklärt. Ich werde auch relativ günstig an 2K-Lack kommen, jedoch kommt genau jetzt meine Frage:

Wie viel Lack benötige ich komplett (innen/außen) in Liter?
Und wie viel Grundierung fürs komplette Boot?

Ich geh mal von 2 Lagen Lack aus... wollte es eigentlich spritzen 

Ihr habt doch da sicherlich Erfahrungen gesammelt, denn ich hab mir die letzten 26 Seiten alle durchgelesen 
Leider keine Antwort auf meine Frage gefunden. Das Problem ist halt das ich den Lack nicht ausn Baumarkt um die Ecke hole, sondern von privat abkaufe und es aufn Versandweg zu mir kommt. Ich will letzten Endes nicht da stehen und die Farbe geht mir aus.

Vielen Dank...sofern ihr mir helft #h

Gruß Gruschan


----------



## thanatos (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

man Junge du kannst Fragen stellen ,ich weis nicht wie oft 
 ich meinen Kähnen schon einen neuen Anstrich verpasst
 habe ,aber wie viel Farbe ich dabei verbraucht habe ;+
 keine Ahnung #d.Habe auch damit auch nicht viel
 Umstände gemacht geschliffen und einfach ne Farbe drauf
 Alkydharz oder Acryl hält 4-5 Jahre ,für den Boden gegen
 Algenbewuchs jährlich zwei Sprühdosen Zinkspray
 ist zum Fische fangen mein Kahn und nicht um im Jachthafen 
 damit zu "glänzen":q
 tut mir echt leid :c,das ich dir da nicht weiterhelfen kann.


----------



## Gruschan (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Hey thanatos,

ist ja kein Problem  gibt sicherlich jemand der das weiß.

Bei den Lacken steht ja oft drauf wie weit man damit kommt. Meistens liegen die Angaben bei 150-200ml/qm. Beim nachlesen im Netz hab ich mir dann so gedacht das 4l reichen müssten...also Gefühlsmäßig. Dann hatte ich jemand gefragt...der meinte 4l  allebrauch ichine für Innen |kopfkrat Da läuft doch was falsch.
Also wenn es jemand weiß, dann her mit den Antworten. #6

Gruß Gruschan


----------



## thanatos (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

mit Zweikomponenten Lacken hab gar keine Erfahrung
 aber bin doch der Meinung das 4 Liter dicke reichen.



 |bigeyes|bigeyes|wavey:|wavey:#h#h
 will nicht erst alle Beiträge noch mal durchsuchen 
 hat nicht kürzlich jemand nach einem Prospekt 
 vom Anka gesucht ;+;+;+
 hab heut einen gefunden wenn noch Interesse besteht
 melde dich schicke ihn gerne zu ist ja nur ein DIN A 4 Blatt


----------



## Daniel SN (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Thanatos

 könntest du den Flyer bitte einscannen oder fotografieren und hier posten.

 Dann wäre jedem der Interesse hat geholfen.
 Danke


----------



## thanatos (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

#d tut mir leid dazu bin ich technisch nicht in der Lage,
      hab es mit dem Photographieren nicht so und 
 wenn ist ja hier auch irgenwo beschrieben wie man 
 Bilder einstellt aber dazu müßte ich auch etwas mehr Computerwissen haben ,|rolleyes habe keine Lust mir das auch noch anzueignen.#d |supergri


----------



## Tommes63 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Was für Lack willst du denn nehmen? PU Lack aus dem LKW Bereich ist z.B. deutlich widerstandsfähiger als Acryl Lack aus dem PKW Bereich. Mach nicht zu hübsch, es ist ein Angelkahn. Grundierung - Frag den Lackhersteller/Verkäufer der sollte das wissen. Auf jeden Fall muß alles zueinander passen.

Wenn ich nen Anka mit 2K Lack spritzen müßte (jeweils 2 Sritzgänge), würd ich für innen 1 Liter + Härter rechnen. Für außen ebenfalls. Für nicht so geübte Lackierer ev. die 1,5 Fache Menge. Das langt dann aber dicke.

Allerdings wenn Wasserlieger, dann außen die Fläche für Antifouling abrechnen ca. die Hälfte.


----------



## Potti87 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Anka Umbau zum Angelboot*

Bedenke aber das keine Grundierung und der aufgetragene Decklack an die Dichtigkeit eines originalen Gelcoats heran kommt (Osmose). Als Grundierung kommt eigentlich nur 2K-Primer in Frage wenn du nich alle Jahre neu streichen willst!

Auf jeden Fall keinen Acrylgrund oder sonstige "Baumarkt Spezialitäten"!!!


----------

